# What makes you immediately disregard someone?



## Shek$il (May 6, 2021)

-Overweight, meaning I never want to hear any talk of discipline or morality, since they can't even manage their body.
-Eastern European accents, with it getting worse the more I can imagine someone having no forehead and a unibrow. usually prompts an "alright Igor."
-Poorly groomed or bad facial hair, don't need inputs from a nigga with a faux-man-chu.
--Subcategory: Men who buy anything along the lines of "manly kits". Beard oil, straight razors, you're not a barber from the 20s.

-Intentional disuse of a mask in a store, you are acting like a faggot plague rat. Leave the elderly alone.
-Punisher decals, any version of comic book soy. Punisher is most common though.
-Political stickers/flags on car,
-People who think they can do art for a living.
-People who smoke a lot of weed.
-People who think ricers are cool (this is a cope, Subarus are for dykes and Asian sons of doctors)
-Grind faggots. If I make what you do in half the time and you're bragging to me about working 16 hours a day and not sleeping more than 4, you are a hack retard with poor time management/efficiency problems.
-Anyone who says "doggo" or "pupper" at this point is a suspected pedophile.

New batch:
-You're a cyclist. Your toy belongs on bicycle paths and driveways, not on the road with actual vehicles. Bike lanes are a waste of tax payer money.
-Engage in hypotheticals, meaning you have no ability to think in the abstract and are a low IQ autist.
-People who have phobias of:
--Dogs, man's best friend.
--Needles past the age of 8.
--Clowns
-Unkempt women
-Bald women
-Trannies


I'll think of more and steal whatever else looks good.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 6, 2021)

Ugly-ass tattoos


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 6, 2021)

Nigger speak.  Especially if it's coming from a white girl.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (May 6, 2021)

Being non-white


----------



## Dwight Frye (May 6, 2021)

Being a fatass. A little overweight (like 10-20 pounds) is fine but if you’re someone who is suffering serious physical ailments from being too fat and does nothing to better yourself, I’m not going to think very highly of you

Being a tranny. I’ll automatically think the lowest of you.

People who are so non confrontational or afraid of other people that they can’t ever talk about things that might be wrong, eventually making the relationship fizzle out, whether it’s a platonic or romantic relationship. I have so much more respect for people that can act like adults and talk with their friends and partners rather than trying to grok what might be wrong because they’d rather sit and brood in radio silence like a sulky kid


----------



## leedleleedleleedleleee (May 6, 2021)

Cosmetic surgeries, yelling, obesity, and fishing for attention.


----------



## Solid Snek (May 6, 2021)

- Kiwifarms account
- "Yikes" or "my dude"
- anime avatar, or complains about anime avatars
- fat, because I would not have sex with them


----------



## Odnovo (May 6, 2021)

Seeing the whites of the eyes above the iris, aka Sanpaku eyes.


----------



## DoNotReadTheFinePrint (May 6, 2021)

People acting and talking like they come right out of a ghetto.
Women with the annoying high-pitched bitch voice.
Men who flaunt how feminist they are.
Vegans and vegetarians, who want to force me to convert to their cult.
People who smile and pull their lips so high up a horse would be proud.
People who either don't take enough care about themselves (stink) or way too much (like having a cloud of perfume around you I can smell from the other side of the room, which makes them also stink).


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (May 6, 2021)

Political zombies from all sides and angles.


----------



## Red Hood (May 6, 2021)

People that drive cars at ride heights other than what the factory determined. Whether lifted or lowered, both are dumb.

Anime stickers on people's vehicles.

Oversized wheels with skinny tires.

Loud pipes on motorcycles

Most of mine are vehicle related.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 6, 2021)

No Y chromosome.


----------



## Meat Target (May 6, 2021)

Danger hair
Annoying voice
Talks too loud
Talks to fast
Talks too slow
Talks too much
Drives a pickup or an SUV
Drives an EV or Prius
Drives a Camaro, Mustang, or vehicle with a loud engine
Has both a beard and glasses
Likes Star Wars or MCU
Is a Boomer or Gen X
Is a fan of the Chicago Cubs, St. Louis Cardinals, or Kansas Jayhawks


----------



## BG FFFF00 (May 6, 2021)

Men with tiny dick
Men who screech like an animal in the street
People who don't shallow their food before talking
People with a disability who bitch too much
People who use Karen as an insult
Friends doing myonlyfan but they don't shit but ask for 20$ a month


----------



## Big Ruski (May 6, 2021)

Having a pretentious tone, I knew autistics who had this.
Butch lesbos
Ebonics
People who won't shut up about their dogs
Foreigners 
Whiny 
Edgy
Boston accent
That accent from Fargo is the worst I ever heard
Weed smell as well as any drug use is a no from me


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (May 6, 2021)

Right off the bat if you cannot speak English properly IRL, and your accent clearly betrays you as a native English Speaker, I'm disregarding whatever you have to say. It's not hard to follow the basic rules of grammar, nor is it hard to phrase what you want to say clearly and concisely, if you put half a second of thought into it. It results from speeding ahead and tripping over yourself, especially with "um," "like," "y'know," mutilating the basics of subject-verb agreement, noun-adjective agreement, and the syntax needed to get your point across. For all I care if you haven't thought out what you're going to say such that you avoid these mistakes, then whatever shit you're spewing is probably not worth my time.

T. Native Gaelic Speaker that had to learn all of this twice over. You can do it at least once.


----------



## Solid Snek (May 6, 2021)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> Right off the bat if you cannot speak English properly IRL, and your accent clearly betrays you as a native English Speaker, I'm disregarding whatever you have to say. It's not hard to follow the basic rules of grammar, nor is it hard to phrase what you want to say clearly and concisely, if you put half a second of thought into it. It results from speeding ahead and tripping over yourself, especially with "um," "like," "y'know," mutilating the basics of subject-verb agreement, noun-adjective agreement, and the syntax needed to get your point across. For all I care if you haven't thought out what you're going to say such that you avoid these mistakes, then whatever shit you're spewing is probably not worth my time.
> 
> T. Native Gaelic Speaker that had to learn all of this twice over. You can do it at least once.


Bruh, no offense, but if you learned to speak English "properly", you didn't learn to speak English right.


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 6, 2021)

Nothing. All folks matter in some way, whether to laugh at them or to view as potential pals.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 6, 2021)

Pronouns.


----------



## L50LasPak (May 7, 2021)

Glasses.


----------



## Troonos (May 7, 2021)

"My horoscope says..."


----------



## N’egger (May 7, 2021)

Professional sports
Fighting/Sex stories
Any troon shit or BLM because I don’t appreciate bold-faced lies


----------



## knobslobbin (May 7, 2021)

Wearing a mask.


----------



## Niggernerd (May 7, 2021)

If they have unnatural hair color, say YASSSS, listen to sound cloud nigger noise, speak in ebonics, start a convo with pronouns or "I'm vegan", is a vegan, has a thrasher snap back, any clothes/jewelry etc with the weed plant as a design.


----------



## Leaf-eon (May 7, 2021)

Has a septum piercing.


----------



## Great President of McHell (May 7, 2021)

-Dyed Hair/Side or Undercut
-Obnoxious pins on bag or stickers on laptop
-Stare at their phone during conversation
-Talks about childrens cartoons
-Fat
-Asks for pronouns
-Fakes Interests (met a girl who said her favorite game genre was Metroidvania but admitted to never having played a Metroid or Castlevania game)
-Only plays/talks about MMOs

Despite this I do enjoy hanging around obnoxious people because they're fun to laugh at later, if you're patient enough you can also get away with making fun of them and play it for jokes. I really enjoy the crazy SJW types because they expect everyone who opposed them to be a sieg-heiling nazi so you can keep it cool, listen and play dumb while they ramble then get away with saying anything later because they've pegged you as "well meaning but uninformed". 

Theres this fat pagan girl on my campus who I openly call a Fag Hag and she lets me get away with it because I listened to her stupid gender rant once and she thinks I'm joking,  She even defends me when other people get pissed about it. Just put in a bit of legwork to get yourself labelled as woke and you get a free pass to shit on these freaks forever.


----------



## Vingle (May 7, 2021)

Obviously being black, but whites who gets blacked too. It's bestiality.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (May 7, 2021)

For me its the social/status signalling that some people do

Snark - there is a specific type of political dissident humor which is just a loser accepting their captivity to their social conditions.  Think angry bugmen angrily muttering hyperbole about Trump Supporters.
Bright unnatural hair colors - women who do this are signalling that they hate their life and trying to superficially fix deeper issues in their life.
People who can't tell why white men sometimes make a logical argument why they won't do an immoral thing rather than a moral argument.
Men who just will not take the loss with a woman romantically, they just won't leave her alone.
People who barely speak their first language and they can't do it calmly - I don't mind cultures that display a strong healthy cold masculinity, but hot-tempered babble just makes everything worse.  Anger is a bluff they're trying to use to make me subconsciously moderate and with weak people more likely to submit and cough up what they want. Its just dumb people strong-arming others to get what they want.
People who trust the Microsoft National Broadcasting Company, the Cable News Network, the One America News Network, or Newsmax TV to give them the important news, rather than their pet projects and personal interests
Putting problems on me - people who put their personal issues resulting from their lifestyles as problems I can help them 'solve' for a time with my time and money.  You're signalling you can't understand your own life, deal with your problems, or live responsibly.  Talking about my wealth when I don't have much just more than you, then insisting your life is fine when I state why I ain't forking over anything without the underlying problems getting fixed first.  Sometimes you even get them to admit they're just living easier off others on purpose and they know it.  But if the cash is there, why not take it and keep being a fuckup?
people who are "trying to keep the party going" either by taking drugs after a party, if they won't stop drinking until they pass out, or if they need me to be up all night with them
Its a cliche to say you can tell a lot about a person based on how they treat those who can't benefit them, or retail staff.  Its completely true, the mask slips and I immediately disregard them
People who talk entirely subjectively & emotionally, instead of objectively & ethically or logically, about their life.  You need to do both, but a person who only speaks about their life in factoids is boring, whereas a person who cannot understand the people around them because they are so subjective with their reasoning and emotional about everything is nuts
Women who loudly don't want kids but push their nurturing side, with pets or even plants.  They're not being honest on some level, maybe tragically because they can't have kids but maybe because they're too self-centred and their dogs are feral
Anti-blackpill rhetoric where if we were driving off the cliff, in freefall into the ocean below, they still wouldn't want to discuss it.  There is on some level too much focusing on bad possibilities, where you cannot act because you assume life is too dog-eat-dog.  There is also a level where a person cannot make rational choices about a declining economy, culture, or political framework in order to survive it.
Transgenderism is a huge statistical marker for thievery and untreated mental illness, not to mention it is a huge boon to the social outcast of rapist and pedo to pretend to be so as to acquire access to victims while socially pressuring people to be nice to the damaged person rather than suspicious.
potential diversity hires like Kathleen Kennedy of Disney Star Wars fame, endless signaling that diversity hires are great but they're not one of those is a whole other level of the same phenomena.
obsession with fiction, but never reading.  MCU/Starwars is the height of morality with this sort and they mention them unironically in conversations of moral or mental attitude.
People signaling that I need to be a more moral person conversationally as some sort of cope for them not being a self-sufficient person
Mentioning corporate reward programs
Facial expressions, a lot of the time in photos, where they do the Sanpaku Eyes thing.  Either below their iris when they're being edgy or above their iris when they're expressing a selfish happiness.  You look unwell and I can't hold the conversation because I want to be elsewhere.  I see a photo of a smiling woman doing the "whites above the iris" look, and I know shes stuck up at best, absolutely psychotic BPD at worst.
tattoos which don't signal being part of a group.  Biker gang, soldier/sailor, or even that they did a thing like climb a mountain or travel to Antarctica is fine but gangster morty from the cartoon is just saying they're impulsive or as people like that like to call it 'fearless'
libertarians outside of a rural area, cities are never going to become lawless and self-organizing because nowhere close to enough people are selfless enough to take a loss socially in order to keep others happy and in cities you can't just exist asocially minding their own business for weeks on end like in the countryside.  People are stepping over each other socially constantly, absurdly so in multicultural hypermaterial postmodern cities in the west.


----------



## annoyingfuck (May 7, 2021)

Doesn't know what a rotary is truly capable of.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 7, 2021)

The moment they use wokespeak, annoyance can set in.

Like "marginalized", "microaggression", "cultural appropriation", etc.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (May 7, 2021)

I like other people how I like my tea. 

I don't like tea and I disregard it


----------



## Antarctic Hellbeast (May 7, 2021)

blasting cRap music and acting entitled to respect


----------



## knobslobbin (May 7, 2021)

Has a bio that includes pronouns.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (May 7, 2021)

Contrarians. How bad at interacting do you have to be if you simply oppose everything someone says, even if you agree? It's fucking annoying and they think they're "adding to the conversation" when really they're just adding details that don't fucking matter for the sake of arguing.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (May 7, 2021)

A few things:

Shilling New Age Hippie Religion
Someone overdosing on Whiggery ("If [insert group I don't like] does not PROGRESS to the current year they deserve to drop dead")
Not believing in human nature
Rejecting the base concept of hierarchy (not that it should be avoided/minimized or that the lower classes should be not protected, but believing that the very concept does not exist in humans and societies will not naturally gravitate towards it over time)
Anarcho-kiddos 
Main problem I have with these types is I am not going to get anything out of talking to them, so we would just be wasting both of our times; I think out of all of them Whig moments are my number one red flag.


----------



## Cabelaz (May 7, 2021)

If the end of your jeans or pants cover your shoes. Pick your bootcuts right or you look like an autist.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (May 7, 2021)

Marxists. Any mention of idpol... Nix'd

If they're students I'll put it down to naivety. If they are actual adults... Won't turn my back on them.

this includes feminists, troonists, and other general child abusers.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 7, 2021)

Nick Gurs said:


> blasting cRap music and acting entitled to respect



Especially when they get hostile when asked not to blast it?


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 7, 2021)

openly wearing a political affiliation of any kind in public, no matter the type

if it's leftist shit, that means you're a deranged lunatic, so fuck off
if it's right wing shit, that means you're either too dumb or too careless to hide your powerlevel, so get a clue


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (May 7, 2021)

Look like Carl from ATHF. I have seriously met dudes who are Carl's doppelganger and they were as fucking dumb as he was. 

Being woke is also a huge fucking red flag.


----------



## Billy Beer (May 7, 2021)

Almost everyone. 

I don't care about where you come from, what you've done or who you are. Laugh at your weaknesses and aid others with your strength or fuck off to the retard corner with the other window lickers.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (May 7, 2021)

Consoomers. We generally think of soy-enriched millennials but the worst ones are boomer sports fans. It’s fine to have a favorite team but these people take it to limits that beat out any Funko pop collection. The only time I had to send someone home was some braying jackass who acted like a belligerent asshole because the Vikings lost a game. He thought his sportshit meant he could act like an asshole. Knew lots of pricks like those.

Basically if your life revolves around a sports team or a science fiction movie series, it means you have nothing interesting going on in your life. That’s cool and your life to live but I’m not going to respect your opinions either.


----------



## Skylands (May 7, 2021)

Anyone who refers to anything as "Queer"


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (May 7, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Nigger speak.  Especially if it's coming from a white girl.


Had a few drinks with friends earlier at a 'trendy' bar in the city. Whilst waiting for a table, I heard a woman's voice in the group behind us doing what I can only describe as gangsta rap. I thought she was black. Turned around, and it was a fat white hipster girl.

What makes me immediately disregard someone? That. White women pretending to be niggers.



ConfederateIrishman said:


> A few things:
> 
> Shilling New Age Hippie Religion
> Someone overdosing on Whiggery ("If [insert group I don't like] does not PROGRESS to the current year they deserve to drop dead")
> ...



Just caught this one. I admit to being behind somewhat on emerging internet lexicon, but I've seen the term Whig or its derivatives crop up quite a few times in the past couple of weeks. I imagine it's not coincidence, and that people are using it in its true sense. Has 'Whig' been appropriated recently in the fashion of 'cuck,' or am I just suffering from some very specific case of Baader-Meinhof?


----------



## mario if smoke weed (May 7, 2021)

I automatically hate and disregard anyone who acts smug, supports dumb shit like BLM/Antifa, has loud obnoxious hair/clothing, says shit like "microaggression" or "microbrewery", hates white people for being white...

basically the "woke" left.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (May 7, 2021)

Just about anything.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (May 7, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> openly wearing a political affiliation of any kind in public, no matter the type
> 
> if it's leftist shit, that means you're a deranged lunatic, so fuck off
> if it's right wing shit, that means you're either too dumb or too careless to hide your powerlevel, so get a clue


What does it mean if they're wearing a MAGA hat and an Antifa shirt?


----------



## Car Won't Crank (May 7, 2021)

Nissan owners (excluding the R32 - R35 GTR, Datsun Fairladies, Figaro, and 370z)


----------



## Just Dont (May 7, 2021)

Manlets. Especially chubby manlets with soy faces who likes star wars and nerd shit.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 7, 2021)

People who LARP as fictional characters online.


----------



## FEETLOAF (May 7, 2021)

I disregard everyone by default.


----------



## Homophobic white dog (May 7, 2021)

Might be a small thing but if you end statements by raising the pitch of your voice, as if asking a question, then I know you're unreliable in every sense of the word.

Not liking pets and dogs in particular. If you can't appreciate the purest and noblest beings, then you can't recognize any man's true value.

Also - this might be an Italian phenomenon, but I think it has its equivalents elsewhere - if your response to a statement whose implications might not help you  sleep at night is some snarky "Hah, did you learn that at the University of Life/Street/you get it?", then I know that having you is no benefit and losing you no loss.
Scratch that out, I hate snark in general.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (May 7, 2021)

New Zealand accent
POX
Facial piercings
Visible tattoos
Ugly, fat lesbians who sincerely believe they're doing a credible imitation of a man


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 7, 2021)

Schlong song said:


> Almost everyone.
> 
> I don't care about where you come from, what you've done or who you are. Laugh at your weaknesses and aid others with your strength or fuck off to the retard corner with the other window lickers.


Wow, you sound so cool and smart and strong.


----------



## Billy Beer (May 7, 2021)

Extricate Cavitations said:


> Wow, you sound so cool and smart and strong.


It was the nicest way I could think of saying "fuck everyone" without sounding like an emo faggot edge lord. 

If you can rewrite it to sound less fart sniffy, that would be grand.


----------



## Shek$il (May 7, 2021)

Altzek said:


> Not liking pets and dogs in particular. If you can't appreciate the purest and noblest beings, then you can't recognize any man's true value.


This is a particularly bad one. People who have a dislike for things that basically exist at this point to be loyal and good to you, protect you and your family ect. are all some kind of turbo-autist I wouldn't think to associate with.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 7, 2021)

Schlong song said:


> It was the nicest way


Haha cucked



Schlong song said:


> I could think of saying "fuck everyone" without sounding like an emo faggot edge lord.


How do you think you did? 



Schlong song said:


> If you can rewrite it to sound less fart sniffy, that would be grand.


Yeah sure. 


Schlong song said:


>


Much better.


----------



## Toolbox (May 7, 2021)

Fiveish said:


> This is a particularly bad one. People who have a dislike for things that basically exist at this point to be loyal and good to you, protect you and your family ect. are all some kind of turbo-autist I wouldn't think to associate with.


It seems to typically be the behavior of narcissists who cannot believe that someone could pay attention to something other than them.


----------



## Vulva Gape (May 7, 2021)

The election was stolen!!1!
Qnuts
Trumpists
Bro type dudes who are literal misogynists
Stoners
Vapers. They look dumb af
People who wear crocs
Racist people
Etc.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (May 8, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> - "Yikes" or "my dude"


Ok, guy


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 8, 2021)

Me? I'm Tight As Fuck said:


> Contrarians. How bad at interacting do you have to be if you simply oppose everything someone says, even if you agree? It's fucking annoying and they think they're "adding to the conversation" when really they're just adding details that don't fucking matter for the sake of arguing.


There's a guy I know from my department who is like that. I'm not sure if it's actual contrarianism or just him being destined to be my opposite, but I swear that it feels like any view I have on anything he has to disagree with (oftentimes in a kind of snarky way, oftentimes misunderstanding what I'm arguing), even at the expense of contradicting a previously held view. Is also one of those who tends to just get louder when arguing, an ideologue, and did debate, so I'm leaning towards being a contrarian git.


----------



## MilkTheCow (May 8, 2021)

Fiveish said:


> -Overweight, meaning I never want to hear any talk of discipline or morality, since they can't even manage their body.
> -Eastern European accents, with it getting worse the more I can imagine someone having no forehead and a unibrow. usually prompts an "alright Igor."
> -Poorly groomed or bad facial hair, don't need inputs from a nigga with a faux-man-chu.
> --Subcategory: Men who buy anything along the lines of "manly kits". Beard oil, straight razors, you're not a barber from the 20s.
> ...


the content of their character


----------



## Pimpleking55 (May 8, 2021)

A twitter account.


----------



## ClownBrew (May 8, 2021)

age 40 and under

particularly when they try to school me about how things were before they were even born


----------



## Clown Baby (May 8, 2021)

If I can hear autism in a man's voice I'd like him to keep at least 25 feet away from me.


----------



## Fek (May 9, 2021)

I think most of mine could just be summed up by saying "an unwillingness to engage with reality over fiction."


----------



## Llama king (May 9, 2021)

If gaming is his only hobby


----------



## Un Platano (May 9, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> Bruh, no offense, but if you learned to speak English "properly", you didn't learn to speak English right.


Damn the prescriptivists. Just because your grandma smacked you every time you said something wrong doesn't now mean that everyone who speaks differently from you is also speaking wrong. I used to believe in the /pol/fag "ebonics is bad English" shit but after studying other languages and learning about how languages develop I've since realized that that's a rather ignorant and closed minded take on how languages work. Different groups of speakers will always develop their own nuances of a language and what separates language from monkey hooting noises and gibberish is that the traits of the language are consistent throughout the group that speaks it. That's true even for obscure dialects, creoles and pidgins. They speak differently from you, but that's not because they're retarded, it's because their language has diverged from yours for cultural and historic reasons. It's an inevitability of any language that it's going to change over time and a lot of people simply refuse to accept this, and that's why they hold on to this notion that there's a 'proper' way to speak a language. Heaven forbid things change, we hate change.

That's why I disregard people who disregard people over asinine language conventions they feel need to be enforced. Tribalism has no place in linguistics.


----------



## Antarctic Hellbeast (May 10, 2021)

Being a Nigger


----------



## TerrorSperg99 (May 10, 2021)

Pronouns or mental illness in Twitter bio


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 10, 2021)

-Their favorite cartoon is steven universe, their favorite game is undertale, their favorite comic is homestuck, the only anime they like is Utena or Sailor Moon and they list pronouns and at least one mental ilness in their bios. I know being prejudiced against people for taste in media is shallow and a bit petty but empirical experience demostrates a recurring pattern with those fandoms.. 


-Any asshole that spends all day smugposting and trying to "trigger the sheeple" with epic facts and logic and sharing those "only geniuses like myself will agree with me" kind of memes. Sadly this is like 99% of social media. Narcissist and people with a stick up their asses and chip on their shoulder are not worth wasting energy with, is like everyone actively tries to be a dick and then whine why people are dicks to them back.

-People who are into cults (religious or political or  into those shitty marketing gimmicks, like herbalife , shitcoins or those CEO courses. They will only see you as someone to indoctrinate on their bullshit church or their bullshit pyramid schemes and they will hassle you and force themselves constantly offering nothing of value as people. You never even want any of these fags to get your cellphone or contact information, you don't even want them friended on facebook, they will fucking pester you every time they want to get people into a seminar or to pull an exit scam and is very unfortunate to even have family ties with someone who goes through this route, just cut the relation, no remorse. 

-Junkies. I don't think it needs explaining but you should never trust junkies into your life. Same with BPDs. You know, "let the right one in", if  vampire want to get into your home, always say no, they'll ruin you if you let them in.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (May 10, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Danger hair
> Annoying voice
> Talks too loud
> Talks to fast
> ...


It's okay to say you hate/disregard everyone, you know. That would have saved a lot of typing.

As for me?
- Apple Users. Quit coping, you're not using a computer, you're using a very big smartphone that can't do anything.

- Microsoft cucks. You "people" are even worse for thinking you're superior to the Apple User. Oh , I can play Xbox games on my PC? COOL. Can I get my Windows PC to stop spying on me, too? Didn't think so.

- People who refer to anyone to the right of Jane Fonda as an "uneducated backwoods redneck". I build robots and operate a machine shop. What do you do with your life, post smuggies on Reddit? You definitely showed me, you did.

- Consoomers, especially the ones who buy shit like Amazon Echos. Most of these retards are even fully aware that they installed a wiretap in their homes, but they somehow see it as an essential device, when all it can really do is play a song to you or say something witty on command. It's a fucking toy, and you're a fucking tool. I genuinely do not believe that you have anything worthwhile to say.

- This is gonna sound biased, but I am, so, basically anyone on the Left. Don't talk to me about single-payer, or your "common sense" verbal snake-oil. You're wrong. You probably know you're wrong, and that's even worse because it means somewhere deep down you know how much of a dishonest piece of shit you are. I'm not going to debate you as to why you're wrong, that's a waste of my time, and I've wasted enough of my life doing exactly that. I unironically would kill you all if I knew I could get away with it.

- Blacks who talk like niggers. I know ebonics is just an act, cut it the fuck out. You know how to talk like a non-chimpanzee. I mean, either that, or all the stereotypes about your people are true.

- Anime Profile pics. You're either a fed, a pedophile, or both.

- Panhandlers/Beggars. You made your bed, now lie in it. There are so many social programs that rob me of my tax money, and you chose to not use any of them. Instead, you're begging on the fucking street. Fuck you.

- I brought this up in the Lefty one, but anyone who uses "common sense" as an argument. I don't give a shit what you're talking about, you're being dishonest and I will not listen to what you have to say.

- Anyone who trusts the government.


----------



## Un Platano (May 11, 2021)

Using the word 'kike'. You can sperg about jews all you want but do it without sounding like a stormfront immigrant.


----------



## Kornula (May 11, 2021)

Wearing a mask..and demanding I wear one too crosses the ilne for me.  Especially after saying "trust the science"


----------



## AbyssStarer (May 12, 2021)

Mexicans
People who share what they jerk off with and/or tell people what their fetishes are
People who have casual sex and/or use Tinder
People who do all kind of mental gymnastics to reconcile their moral compass instead of recognizing that they like somebody or something that works on different morality and philosophy than they do
Westerners who screech and try to force their morality on other countries by throwing fits
People who say "just don't get caught." If the "rule" is don't get caught doing it it means don't do it
Insisting on vaccines for international travel. I traveled internationally during Covid, vaccines are just unnecessary and it should be a personal responsibility to begin with.


----------



## Reluctant MC (May 13, 2021)

Chronic illness fakers
People who only exist to get angry about politics
Fb users who hate children but call their fat violent chihuahuas kids
Rapists
Manipulators

People I'm suspicious of:
Not-like-other-girls girls
People who brag about not being able to cook, clean, maintain basic hygiene...
People who use sarcasm all the time
Those who never liked insect or snakes before but now they can't stop buying them


----------



## A Nobody (May 17, 2021)

There is a group of people whose "ideology" happily embraces both misandry and homophobia: Political lesbianists.

For anyone out of the loop, political lesbianism consist on women who, voluntarily, stop engaging in relationships with men. Despite the use of the word "lesbian", most of the time this is not just about romantic partners, (as if humans could choose what they are attracted to), any possible interaction with men will be avoided.

Some of this lovely people also harass bisexual women because, following their logic, "they could have sex  only with women, but choose not to, so they are traitors and secretly misogynistic!". Yeah.

Someone who decides to ignore half of the world's population, and possibly repress their own completely healthy sexual urges, because of male-privilege, or some absurd reasoning, it's just not worth my time.


----------



## drfuzzyballs (May 19, 2021)

Racists, white or otherwise
people who wear their political beliefs, especially if it's blind partisan support
Identity politics


----------



## Mnutu (May 19, 2021)

Someone who has sucked dick, ate pussy, or has done anal. I never talk about sex, it’s an intimate and private thing. If I know you have sucked dick, ate pussy, or done anal, you over share shit and can’t be trusted. That and it’s really hard to take you seriously when I you’ve had a dick in your mouth, a pussy on your face, or something shoved up your ass.


----------



## eDove (May 19, 2021)

This haircut (male or female)


----------



## Cuntflaps (May 19, 2021)

Belief in astrology and any other assorted New Age woo woo. I simply cannot take someone seriously after hearing them talk about their magical crystals and whatnot.


----------



## Smolrolls (May 19, 2021)

Altzek said:


> Might be a small thing but if you end statements by raising the pitch of your voice, as if asking a question, then I know you're unreliable in every sense of the word.


Like a whining dog that's sad its not getting food.


----------



## UzumakiLeaf (May 19, 2021)

Danger hair
Use of the term "right side of history" I will immediately consider you a zealot 
Pronouns. 
Using works of fiction like Harry Potter to make comparisons. No Trump is not like Voldemort and read another book. No, it doesn't matter what the Phantom Theives think, they are not real.


----------



## Power Ranger Monster (May 19, 2021)

Unironic use of "misogyny/misogynist/misogynistic" in dialogue.


----------



## Zarkov (May 20, 2021)

Anyone who excuses unacceptable behavior with leftist rhetoric. Once when walking to our subway station after work me and a dangerhair colleague saw a Porsche with the words "wealthy = guilty" keyed on it. I said I found it scandalous, and she told me the culprit did it because he had no other choice and was simply a victim of systemic oppression.

I hope she gets all her shit stolen from her and I get to tell her that her robbers had no other choice as victims of systemic oppression.


----------



## Pee Cola (May 20, 2021)

Owning a Tesla


----------



## salvuserit (May 20, 2021)

Uses buzzwords, dresses badly, bad hygiene, smacks teeth, sexual promiscuity, fat, bad with money.


----------



## Shovel Mech Pilot (May 20, 2021)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> Anyone who excuses unacceptable behavior with leftist rhetoric. Once when walking to our subway station after work me and a dangerhair colleague saw a Porsche with the words "wealthy = guilty" keyed on it. I said I found it scandalous, and she told me the culprit did it because he had no other choice and was simply a victim of systemic oppression.
> 
> I hope she gets all her shit stolen from her and I get to tell her that her robbers had no other choice as victims of systemic oppression.



How it started vs. how it's going:


----------



## 1440p Curved Monitor (May 20, 2021)

Pronouns.
Asking people for pronouns based on their demographic. I know a couple that's a black woman and white man, the black woman always gets asked for pronouns no matter how she dresses, the white man does not.
Wearing symbols/flags that signal your sexual orientation over the age of 20. I give a pass to the younger gays cause I know how hard it is to figure that shit out. 
But having a dumb sexual orientation like demisexual is inexcusable at any age. 
Inability to analyze facts and changing one's mind.
A lib or conservative that always sticks with the party line.
Inability to explain to others ones decision or position. If you can't then you don't understand your own damn actions.
"Anxious" about talking about politics, even if everyone in the conversation agrees with you.
Lack of sense of self and just lets people walk over and manipulate them.
Can't speak up about what's bothering them.
Gets triggered over stupid shit like ellipsis.
Virtue signalling.
Lack of drive or want to change oneself when in a shitty situation.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (May 20, 2021)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> Anyone who excuses unacceptable behavior with leftist rhetoric. Once when walking to our subway station after work me and a dangerhair colleague saw a Porsche with the words "wealthy = guilty" keyed on it. I said I found it scandalous, and she told me the culprit did it because he had no other choice and was simply a victim of systemic oppression.
> 
> I hope she gets all her shit stolen from her and I get to tell her that her robbers had no other choice as victims of systemic oppression.


I helped a friend of mine move into his apartment about 9 months back, a fairly expensive place with underground parking. After having a quick tour of the property, we walked across said underground car park and saw there was a vintage Rolls Royce on the other side - absolutely majestic.

Except some faggot lefty had written (in toothpaste, or shaving foam or some shit,) two phrases either side of the car:

'You're destroying the environment - people like you are the problem;'

And on the other side:

'Imagine driving a car like this with all the homeless! Sickening'

Imagine graffitiing someone's private property and feeling completely righteous in doing so. This was a secure building too, so some uppity faggot obviously saw that car as he or she took out the garbage, and decided to vandalise it.

But all kinds of criminal damage and violence has long been justified by the left if you're deemed persona non grata...


----------



## cowboytakeshi (May 20, 2021)

-Woke leftists. They take every conversation to a political point and it seems like every person is slowly becoming this. At this point I don't even care about their views it's the way they conduct themselves and are so narcissistic to think that everyone wants to hear their seminars and enlightened views in every conversation. I guess this goes for everyone who is using their political alignment as some sort of moral compass and showing it to everyone in the world
-sickos
-astrology and snake oil buying women. They always seem to be the same kind of people. Into jade rollers and waist trainers or some essential oil that is probably corrosive.
-this probably goes in with woke leftists and sickos but TRAs and the troons that are pushing it in your face all the time 
-Nonbinary retards
-Perpetual fence sitters
-Homeless junkies. They steal, shit in public, and are fucking scary if they're mobile and tweaking. They smell like a honey bucket too. 
-People who chew with their mouth open and who are spitty in general


----------



## Sage In All Fields (May 20, 2021)

- Being atheist
- Being a centrist
- Speaking when you have nothing to say
- Shitting on people for mistakes
- Associating with the police
- Having knee jerk reactions towards things you don't understand, i.e: being closed minded
- Not being interested in any sort of intellectual or productive pursuit


----------



## Gapernaper Rifle (May 20, 2021)

Being a British black woman. There is not a more infuriating accent in this world, and they are all pretentious cunts like a majority "educated" minorities are.


----------



## StutterBox (May 20, 2021)

Women with tattoos and being Jewish.


----------



## Some Badger (May 20, 2021)

*The Ones Done to Death But I Agree With*​-Danger Hair
-Red rose in Twitter handle
-Pronouns in bio
-Feeding into above, claiming to be gender nonbinary (why do they all dress and act the same?)
-#Bee-El-Emm#AyKab
-Virtue signaling
-"Wrong Side of History" fallacy
-"If you support X unfollow me now."
-Anyone with any of the above mentioned with a twitter following of 10k or higher

*The Ones that Peeve Me in Particular*​-Anyone whose interests begin and end with video games, specifically any title that isn't more than a couple years old
-Saying that you're "socially liberal but fiscally conservative"
-Being a MGTOW
-Having a thick foreign accent and talking quickly as you try to sell me something
-Gay dudes who have the same three jokes about being a faggot and bring them up all the time at social gatherings
-Undercuts
-Childless adults who are WAY too into Disney
-Anyone who trusts the government
-Moral policing, regardless of political affiliation


I probably have more peeves but this list is long enough already.


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 20, 2021)

anyone who brings internet shit into real life philosophy or outlook.


----------



## Kornula (May 21, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> I helped a friend of mine move into his apartment about 9 months back, a fairly expensive place with underground parking. After having a quick tour of the property, we walked across said underground car park and saw there was a vintage Rolls Royce on the other side - absolutely majestic.
> 
> Except some faggot lefty had written (in toothpaste, or shaving foam or some shit,) two phrases either side of the car:
> 
> ...


What amazes me is that vandals like that honestly believe they will change someones mind


----------



## Ibn al-Haytham (May 21, 2021)

Newspeak.


----------



## Wormy (May 21, 2021)

-Using the word autism without referring to the actual neurological condition. 
-Telling me what my stance/belief is, especially after I say what my belief/stance.
-Calling someone a communist unless they're actually calling for abolition of social classes and private property.
-Calling someone a fascist unless they straight up espouse actual fascist ideals.
-Referring to anyone as a cuck unless they really are into cuckolding.
-"You're not a real gamer unless..."
-"The south is raycis/inbred!"
- "<Insert Race> are all _________"
-Using TikTok
-Trump Enslavement and Derangement Syndrome
-Your politics or religion/atheism are your personality
-Class warfare (this goes for bashing the poor too)
-Virtue Signaling, obviously.
-"Stereotypes exist for a reason". Fuck off, just, fuck, off.
-"Hurr durr!" to mock someone or something
-Lack of self awareness. You risk getting punched if you display this to me IRL.
-Exhibiting obvious last of self responsibility. You WILL get punched if you display this to me IRL.
-Self describing yourself as an "Alpha" unironically
-Unironically calling people a "Beta".



nigger of the north said:


> But all kinds of criminal damage and violence has long been justified by the left if you're deemed persona non grata...


I'm leftist, and I want that vandal to get his teeth knocked out by the owner with a crowbar.


----------



## Sopressata (May 21, 2021)

Pronouns in bio.


----------



## soft breathing (May 22, 2021)

It's been said before tons of times but: pronouns. 
Especially if they carry it on a button/badge/pin on their clothing. Especially if it's English pronouns in a non-English-speaking country. At least it's a good warning sign to avoid those people. 

Other than that: 
- Rudeness and complete lack of politeness. 
- When people just look "through you" and not at you, so you know not all lights are on there. 
- Flexing. I don't give a shit about your wealth.
- Trying to fuck around in my life/relationship without me asking for advice - which I never do. 
- Adults who re-watch Disney/Harry Potter movies 239040389 times and won't shut up about it. 
- Being a tranny. 
- An obvious drug addiction. 
- Bad personal hygiene & deadly obesity.  
- People who scream at their kids in public. 
- Telling me about their sexuality without me asking.


----------



## Finder (May 22, 2021)

If they’re they stereotypical poor person. You know the type, the ones who hold up the line buying lotto tickets while their shitty car idles roughly outside.

I just generally don’t like poor people. Talk to most of them for five minutes and you’ll realize why they’re that way.


----------



## Groon (May 22, 2021)

Anyone into Facebook, Twitter, TikTok, Instagram and related stuff.


----------



## Sargon's wife's son (May 22, 2021)

Zionist either just let everyone be ethno-nationalist to stop being massive f****** Hippocrates 
People who think dismantling Ben Shapiro shity arguments makes them intelligent
People who think Jordan Peterson is a Nazi
Anybody on the left
Fat neo-nazis
White nationalists who SIM for Muslims
Progressive Christians
Both far right and far left pagans
Your religion is false and no one wants to go f*** trees with you for the white race 
Christian Zionist Zionist hate Christianity with the passion
Europeans commenting on American politics
American National Socialist
Hitler said it was not for export
People who go on foreign state-run media to s*** on the country all of them deserve to be shot
Palestinians
Your fake country 
Trannies homosexuals and feminist who  think importing Muslims is a good idea
These people literally throw you off buildings but I don't really like you anyway so I don't care
Gypsies
I don't really need a reason
Anti-racist
Racist liberals
When you believe non-whites have no self agency you are a racist
White niggars
Yes there is such a thing as white niggars and they are not allowed in my ethno state
Race mixers
You people and your children look disgusting you should all kill yourselves


----------



## murdered meat bag (May 22, 2021)

anyone who says any variation of  "i dont believe in christianity because its a religion" and "im a follower of jesus" instead of saying theyre a lutheran, methodist, roman catholic, copt, baptist.

usually uttered by big tent protestants or "modern day activist working to change a centuries old tradition"


----------



## Legoshi (May 23, 2021)

Men who have a long scraggly beard and style it like putting a braid on it. Get that thing cut and groomed!
Women who have hairy legs and pits and never shut up about it.
Anyone who has any sort of "Bash the fash"/"Goodnight altright" avatars or slogans
People who abuse woke terminology like "white supremacy" and "colonialism"
People who racebait and make everything about race
SJW activists who tilt at windmills, think that nothing has changed, and act as if no progress has been made
Ignorant communists and well-meaning but foolish "socialists" and leftists
Branch Covidians
Maskers


----------



## Moderna (May 24, 2021)

Polyamory
Adults who stan celebrities or youtubers
Posting every detail of their life online
Counting down to the 18th birthdays of young celebrities
Truck nuts
Identifying as "queer" instead of an actual sexuality
Parents of "trans" elementary schoolers
Grown women whose entire personality is having a husband/boyfriend
MLM involvement
MTF troons who call themselves lesbians or FTM who call themselves gay men
Inability to be alone with their thoughts
Relying heavily on self-deprecating humor
Trying to piss people off by being intentionally edgy or offputting
Not having hobbies or interests outside of politics or media consumption
Outspoken male feminists. I haven't met one who wasn't an undercover sex pest


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (May 24, 2021)

-Neets with kids
-Drug addict neets with multiple neglected kids
-Meth addicts
-Kleptomaniacs that steal from mailboxes
-Porch pirates
-People that let their cats become feral
-People who leave dogs outside without shelter regardless of weather. Bonus points if there's another dog that is always inside.
-Pit Mommies
-Refusing to learn how to do simple tasks on a computer because "teehee I'm computer illiterate". No, you're lazy and refuse to take five minutes to learn.
-Unironically thinking Islam is a feminist religion
-Parents of trans school children
-Drunk drivers that cause my electricity to go out
-Owners of vegan cats


----------



## AtheistWestonChandler (May 24, 2021)

TERFs 
Feminists, particularly male feminists 

People who give advice you didn't ask for and argue when you don't take it 

People telling you to spend money

Lose respect for people who gamble but wouldn't fall out with them


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (May 24, 2021)

When they stay, "Trust me..."

Trust is earned not suggested.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 24, 2021)

I try not to judge a book by its cover. But i ran into a dude arguing free will and spirituality with the owners wife of a local hippy/hindu place near me. He came off very arrogant, i dont recall what he was saying but he went on like he had all the answers about life the universe and everything while the lady calmy talked to him. This was after the guy was asking about crystals.
I hate how we group people into these "internet meme groups" but he really seems like the stereotypical dude who bitches on twitter all day and probably wrote all about how much he knew more than this lady. 
Kid (mid 20s at most) had a weird vibe about him. I was looking at a shelf when he walked away from the convo stood next to me and did an about face to argue free will and mind control. 

Know it all vibes tun me off. 
Along with if I could guess your beliefs based on your look. I feel like these people fit a mold and have little nuance in their thinking. Again I hate to judge people based on this "meme-y " bullshit but it seems fairly true 7 out of 10 times.
So if someone has "poisoned" dyed hair, covered in shitty meaningless tattoos, you know the type Or you know more or less what someone's about based on their truck stickers- i know theyve been poured in a mold and are caricatures of people. 
Also "yankee rednecks". I get the southern rednecks, the ones i knew was pretty cool and thats the culture. But if your from a suburban town in the north with a rebel flag and shitty real tree camo phone cases. Ehh. 
I know what theyre getting at but idk if it feels disingenuous or trying to be something their not. I knew rural people in upstate ny and pa who did that, which fit and made sense it was their culture and are sort of brothers woth southern rednecks in a way. But suburban northern rednecks are more "MURICA" and drinking pisswater beer by their truck while the girl friends pretend to be patriots and cut off shorts and USA FOR EVER teeshirts. 
I feel like thats more of the cookie cutter meme mold while southern rednecks are....you know thats their culture. Its not rebelling by drinking with the buddies in their parents garage and riding quads the wrong way down the road. 
Along with people who are copies look wise of people. Real whatever "starter pack" type thing, i know talking to them will be regurgitation a mantra.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 24, 2021)

I forgot male feminists. Yeah no shit we're all people and should be treated equally but dudes who call them selfs male feminists tend to be for the brownie points and the type to push sexual things you dont want. A real wolf in sheep's  clothing if i ever saw one


----------



## Tour of Italy (May 24, 2021)

knobslobbin said:


> Has a bio that includes pronouns.


Has a bio that includes pronouns.


----------



## Mnutu (May 25, 2021)

Clarence said:


> I try not to judge a book by its cover. But i ran into a dude arguing free will and spirituality with the owners wife of a local hippy/hindu place near me. He came off very arrogant, i dont recall what he was saying but he went on like he had all the answers about life the universe and everything while the lady calmy talked to him. This was after the guy was asking about crystals.
> I hate how we group people into these "internet meme groups" but he really seems like the stereotypical dude who bitches on twitter all day and probably wrote all about how much he knew more than this lady.
> Kid (mid 20s at most) had a weird vibe about him. I was looking at a shelf when he walked away from the convo stood next to me and did an about face to argue free will and mind control.
> 
> ...


Additionally, poor formatting.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (May 25, 2021)

bad breath
smelling bad
wearing dirty cloths


----------



## Duck Duck TUUURN (May 26, 2021)

-listening to music on your phone's speaker instead of headphones. I can tell a lot about you from this.

-mobility scooter. I can't take your morbidly obese ass seriously. Eat broccoli.

-can't control your dog in a public place. Give your dog to someone with responsibility.

-playing music on speaker riding your mobility scooter with your dog jumping on me. God I hate you,


----------



## Pissmaster (May 26, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> The election was stolen!!1!



It *was.*


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (May 26, 2021)

Actually, any "smart-ass" in IRL or in Internet.


----------



## John Titor (May 27, 2021)

People who buy expensive shit telling people to reject materialism.
BLM supporter.
Some horrible combination of both.


----------



## GreenJacket (May 27, 2021)

They're Jewish


----------



## c-no (May 28, 2021)

-Being a complete shithead. You can hold all the facts you got or what you assume are facts but being a jackass makes me disregard your claims. Don't care if one had an anime avatar or pronouns in bios but the way one acts is what makes me disregard their shit even if they had a lot of things to back their stance.

-Pop culture related spergings makes me disregard anyone tries to claim the love or hate of something is Left or Right wing related. IDGAF about rightoid speds hating on Cuties, that film fucked up its message by having little girls end up doing pedobait things even with the film saying "this is bad, look at the reactions of the audience" or how some transflag in the background of a game means its pozzed when it's all likely to just be some shit you won't notice because it's just background fluff.



Clarence said:


> I forgot male feminists. Yeah no shit we're all people and should be treated equally but dudes who call them selfs male feminists tend to be for the brownie points and the type to push sexual things you dont want. A real wolf in sheep's  clothing if i ever saw one


That reminds me of some male feminist I managed to see sperg about tits from a comic book or a video game and how it could make women uncomfortable.  Sure some might but then one can throw all that away the moment these sorts of guys end up trying to disregard women that don't agree with them or throw some bunk like how those women must be brainwashed or appealing to sexist men or some other crap.



WhatNemesisMeans said:


> Anyone who excuses unacceptable behavior with leftist rhetoric. Once when walking to our subway station after work me and a dangerhair colleague saw a Porsche with the words "wealthy = guilty" keyed on it. I said I found it scandalous, and she told me the culprit did it because he had no other choice and was simply a victim of systemic oppression.
> 
> I hope she gets all her shit stolen from her and I get to tell her that her robbers had no other choice as victims of systemic oppression.


Reminds me of tankies in a sense that someone leaving some communist country had to wealthy or wanted to own slaves. They can go on about with their rhetoric but all the rhetoric does (whether it's some left or right wing crap) is just becoming nothing more than excuses to be a shithead.


----------



## Legoshi (Jun 3, 2021)

Men who cannot dress to save their lives (at all) try to break fashion norms and end up looking really dopey. Seriously, find someone who can guide you and give you some advice.


----------



## Torque Wheeler (Jun 3, 2021)

Had a new employee say "oof" to me. We'll see how long we keep her around.


----------



## CherryBlossomTree (Jun 3, 2021)

Feet Seeking Missile said:


> Had a new employee say "oof" to me. We'll see how long we keep her around.


I’ve never understood this oof thing, what does it even mean? . . .

Anyways,

- Hating pets.

Nothing with not wanting a pet, but I don’t understand how somebody can just HATE something like a pet. Sure, people have bad experiences and what not, but as an adult you should just KNOW better as to not hate ALL pets because of a bad experience.

- Being TOO involved in ANYTHING.

Whether or not it’s religion, cartoons, movies, sports, etc, DON’T base your entire personality around it. I’m glad that something in life brings you joy but, you need to have a life outside of these things. I find it especially strange that as of these past few years, people have been using sexualities as a substitute for a personality. Why a sexuality of all things? Does anybody have an answer to this?


----------



## A Gay Retard (Jun 4, 2021)

-People who know what day a video game is going to come out

-Shitty tattoos. If someone is retarded enough to have tattoos I can still see if they wear a shirt and tie, they have nothing to say I'd ever need to know.

-Danger hair. My punk subculture is not your costume.

-Actual white supremacists/anti-semites who assume I'm hip

-Tesla owners. Teslas are gay and everyone knows this. To deny it is either nerd cope or ignorant aspiration. For the owners, it's as though Tesla ownership is co-morbid with being a special kind of prick or dork.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jun 4, 2021)

A Gay Retard said:


> -Tesla owners. Teslas are gay and everyone knows this. To deny it is either nerd cope or ignorant aspiration. For the owners, it's as though Tesla ownership is co-morbid with being a special kind of prick or dork.


the old roadster is pretty cool. only problem is that the elise is so much cooler and that for half the price.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Jun 4, 2021)

Fatness doesn't necessarily, but if it's more than just a modest amount of "plumpness", and basically looks like they simply completely neglect or don't even care about their weight at all, then it does.

Kind of like a difference between having long hair or a beard because you actually style it that way, versus it just being that you're too lazy to shave or get a haircut to begin with.


----------



## get_ur_gamon (Jun 4, 2021)

Pronouns in bio.


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Jun 4, 2021)

*Literally anyone who stands on an escalator, especially a downward-moving escalator.* I hate both fat people and thin, able-bodied people who do this: the former are just pathetic and lack self-control, and the latter are just plain lazy and have no excuse. Every time I'm forced to go to a store that only has escalators and no stairs, I'm seriously the only person who walks on them. EVERY fucking person stands, even if they're quick escalators that only go down like 10 feet or so.

The other day I was at a Target that was located inside a shopping center so it had 2 stories and had mandatory escalators to get to each level. On my descent downstairs, I was stuck behind some skinny 20-something basic white girl in yoga pants who stood in the middle and refused to budge. I tried stomping loudly to warn her I was walking and not stopping, so she started to move a few steps down real slowly...then came to a full stop and refused to move, and even stood there as her feet automatically touched the ground at the end. Then instead of proceeding to continue walking like a normal fucking person, she stood there at the bottom of the escalator and just stared at everything in the store like she was Dorothy arriving in Oz. Keep in mind I was still stuck behind her, and other people were going down the escalator too.

By the way, I deliberately brought up the girl's age/race/body size to make a point that she wasn't a fat Boomer in a scooter or some crackhead ghetto hoodrat: she was, quite possibly, the LAST type of person who should have stood on a downward-moving escalator. Being a fit, able-bodied young person dressed in athletic gear means you should be sprinting down that damn thing and rushing like the wind to your desired aisle to purchase kale or whatever the fuck fitness people eat...NOT fucking stagger and come full stop like you weigh 500 lbs. and had a lobotomy.

I'm seriously convinced the human race is getting progressively stupider. As I'm getting older, I'm noticing people of all ages/races just being plain slow and stupid at every possible turn. The escalator rant is just the tip of the iceberg: don't get me started on working out at a gym in the modern smartphone era -- it's seriously like a fucking zombie movie. Like, life to me feels like a glitchy video game and all of the people are NPC's with bad A.I.


----------



## Buer (Jun 4, 2021)

-If  their only hobby is the media they consume. Be that comic books, videos games, tv series, etc. If you don't have any other hobbies besides that you're probably a boring and insufferable person to be around.

-People whose main social media is reddit. They're lower than facebook and twitter users because they're also usually better-than-you assholes or use reddit like it's their damn diary.

-All feminist media critics

-The majority of vegans

-Anime watchers who hate the majority of anime because it doesn't pander to them specifically.


----------



## Flip: Draw 2 (Jun 5, 2021)

Nice people.
May seem counter-intuitive but I can't stand people who try to befriend people by being absolutely toothless. Politeness is one thing but eventually you need to have some  sort of bite and when it comes to nice people it's usually something fucked up in a sexual way. They typically seem very nice on the surface. So supportive, so friendly, so inoffensive, and yet so off-putting. Then the mask slips and they're petty, manipulative, and far from the nice persona they like to use. We all know the classic nice guys and shit like furries you meet online that fit this category. I trust people who will gladly give you shit for fun, openly disagree with you, and have a slightly unfriendly quality about them that tells you that they don't need you.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Jun 5, 2021)

Bad body odour.
Anyone who yells “whoooo” at live events.
People who loudly sing along at music performances.
Men who refer to grown women as “girls”.
Parents who go on about their child being “gifted”.
Women wearing way too much makeup.



CherryBlossomTree said:


> I’ve never understood this oof thing, what does it even mean? . . .



It’s probably older, but it is also the sound made when your avi dies in Roblox.


----------



## Petronella (Jun 5, 2021)

- Overuse of wokespeak and/or Reddit-tier psychology buzzwords. Now and then isn't too intolerable but when every other word out of your mouth is "toxic," "problematic," "gaslight" etc.
- Lily white girls from the suburbs trying to act "street." Quit saying shit like "periodt" or "keep my name out your mouth," Becky, it just makes you look like you're trying way too hard.
- Holding the opinion that others are bad people if they aren't in total agreement with you on every possible issue.
- When people center their entire personality around their identity labels. It's lovely that you're a trans dolphinkin, but who are you as a person?
- Perpetual victimhood/nothing is ever your fault. 
- The zodiac/witch crap that's become so popular lately. It's one thing if you're reading the horoscope for fun or like to collect cool looking tarot decks or something like that, but the people who excuse all their shitty behavior with "lol typical Aries amirite" or think they're a witch because they have an ~altar~ with bottles of oregano.
- People who get way too into the Millennial vs Boomer thing and blame their own poor life choices on anyone older than 30.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jun 5, 2021)

I don’t know that there’s necessarily anything that would make me completely disregard a person. I personally try to be patient with people and do my best to give everyone a fair shake even in situations wherein the context of what they are wearing, how they are carrying themselves, as well as other visual and auditory factors, may lead me to believe poorly of them. That said I contrastly tend to be a more cynical type of person and am well aware that my insistence on being fair to these people is perhaps naive.

I say this to illustrate that I enjoy talking to people and learning about them. I’m a firm believer in the idea that any conversation can be useful in learning more about a person if you remain astute. Personally I tend towards people watching as a hobby and it has overall helped me learn so much about how people think and the small visual details of a person’s overall mannerisms and behaviors that can generally tell you who they are and how they’ll act before they’ve ever spoken.

If I had to absolutely pick a few traits which make me disgusted with a person I suppose the only thing I can think of off the top of my head would be people who believe absolutely in their own ideas to the point that they won’t even consider the notion that they could be wrong. I’d like to think I’m a patient person but that sort of behavior can boil my blood pretty quick. Especially when that arrogance is unwarranted. Confidence is fine and helpful but self doubt can also be a fantastic grounding mechanism that keeps you sane and healthy. It’s a balance of these two that we want to achieve which is why recklessly arrogant people disgust me.


----------



## J'mucho grando (Jun 6, 2021)

twats with the fliers in the middle of town

no i dont want to hear about the lord christ our saviour


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Jun 6, 2021)

Everyone's covered what I'd have already said so I'm gonna expand on the tattoo bracket. Some minor professional power leveling ahead but, your tattoo choices give you away.

The following tattoos belong to simple or common or useless fuckers trying to prove something;

1) David Beckham shit. Your greyscale clouds and angels and doves and stars bollocks. It wasn't a good sign five years ago, it's even worse now. I'll bet you waxed your chest or arsehole too at one point before you realised women weren't into that as much as gay deviants.

2) Pocket watches, eyes, roses and lion portraits. Same shit modern era.

3) White girl tattoos; feather/ dream catcher/ paw prints/ infinity symbols/ tiny 'tasteful' shit that will blur into a fucking mess before you hit 30.
These are ALL basic bitches.

4) Kawaii or spooky designs AKA borderline personality disorder markers.

5) Cartoon or Marvel shit. He who wears these will never grow a pair and can't even wash dishes without leaving more grease stains then previously left.

6) Tribal. If you're still getting this shit you've gotta be autistic or stuck in the past. 100% likely to be cringe.

7) Old school. We're not in the fifties any more, you penny farthing riding, moustache twirling, soy king, tattooing has come a long way since then. If you aren't from the era or are a tattooist getting something traditional as a nod to our fields forefathers, it makes you look pretentious or unimaginative AT BEST.

8 ) Ribbons. If your nan died of cancer do you REALLY want to remember her by a cancer ribbon? Or is it the case that you never really knew your poor nan outside of the excitement of telling every fucker how sad it is that she had cancer?
Thoughtless pricks.
Same goes for the autistic puzzle piece. If anyone got that in pretend honour for me I'd cease to react to them normally and only ever melt down in their presence for the rest of our joint time here on earth.


----------



## Old Sun World (Jun 6, 2021)

I disregard anyone who unironically believes in the political process.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 6, 2021)

CherryBlossomTree said:


> , sports, etc, DON’T base your entire personality around it. I’m glad that something in life brings you joy but, you need to have a life outside of these things. I find it especially strange that as of these past few years, people have been using sexualities as a substitute for a personality. Why a sexuality of all things? Does anybody have an answer to this?


I am the reverse. When it's a hobby or passion, I like when someone is really autistically obsessed by something.

As for your question, it's easy. It's the modern religion, the opiate of the masses. If you're one of the protected classes of sexuality, you have the entire media telling you that you are awesome, you have all cultural icons being rebranded into such sexuality oriented personalities and on top of that there is the sexual control which started with bavarian societies and was continually developed, later by wilhelm reich, kinsey, cia research until where we are today. The most sophisticated forms is how there media subtly tells you that lgbtq people are the most virtuous and also continual victims training you not just to have a positive bias towards them but also for other people to have a positive bias towards them.

Of course there are two important things working against this; it can go against biological reality and when people see through it they really hate being manipulated and it has backlash.

And besides the subtle forms I talked about earlier you also have the really obvious low grade stuff that is easy to recognize like sissy hypno stuff or how you have people in bdsm scene conditioning people into certain stuff like what happened to the wachowskis.

In some sense the bisexual queer asexuals and variants are the churchladies of yesteryear that don't really think for themselves but are just oversocialised and try to be what is the very most socially acceptable (which paradoxically is to be a culture warrior cunt, in both cases, but the lgbtq version is much worse).


----------



## Pitere pit (Jun 6, 2021)

"People" who treat service workers like shit.
Retards that get into the train before people get out.
Idiots who beat their pets.
Parents that let their kids roaming like a feral animal in closed spaces.
Fatties.


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Jun 6, 2021)

Skin colour


----------



## Petronella (Jun 6, 2021)

Can't believe I forgot this. Mommy/family vloggers who feel the need to shove a camera into their kids' faces constantly and put every moment of their lives on display. Especially if they're in the vein of DaddyOfFive or Eight Passengers and feel no shame in casually admitting they abuse their children.


----------



## An Account (Jun 6, 2021)

Being a Kiwi Farmer.


----------



## PaleTay (Jun 6, 2021)

Well this is more of a case specific example, but a lot of sports fans have retarded takes. Mostly the type who love to trade a dollar for 2 quarters and a nickel.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jun 6, 2021)

If someone is ugly I always assume they are nice (come on you gotta at least have that) and if they are not they are worthless to me


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jun 7, 2021)

People who go into conversations with a list of demands, whether that's pronouns or whatever special consideration.


----------



## Miles (Jun 7, 2021)

People who unironically like Jake and Logan Paul and people who play sports games.

Also fuck Muslims.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Jun 7, 2021)

Starting threads like this


----------



## ProtonMailMan (Jun 7, 2021)

Me? I'm Tight As Fuck said:


> Contrarians. How bad at interacting do you have to be if you simply oppose everything someone says, even if you agree? It's fucking annoying and they think they're "adding to the conversation" when really they're just adding details that don't fucking matter for the sake of arguing.


I swear to fucking god you just described my old man--the single most disagreeable human being I have ever encountered.   Disagreeable--literally--as in the sense that no matter WHAT you say/position you take, he will disagree vehemently regardless how idiotic/difficult/nasty he might have to make himself look in the circumstances pertaining at that moment to do so.    In more decades than I care to remember, I don't recall him EVER just responding to someone's suggestion/observations with "Yes" or "right" or "good" or any other straightforward form of agreement or approval.   

AN absolute waste of time and energy to attempt to communicate or reason with.


----------



## ProtonMailMan (Jun 7, 2021)

annoyingfuck said:


> Doesn't know what a rotary is truly capable of.


Engine?    You mean not a radial, but an actual rotary: viz:


----------



## The ghost of Babs (Jun 8, 2021)

— People who listen to pod casts, they’re all shit. Annoying white dweebs talking over each other for AN HOUR, no thanks
— Anyone who leaves voicemails, it’s not the fucking 90s
— Cunts with WhatsApp settings where the ticks don’t turn blue
— Chicks with too much makeup
— Russians
— People who use mayonnaise in their food
— Bloggers / influencers
— Men over 23 in skinny jeans
— Male feminists, pathetic
— People who don’t ever drink alcohol
— Troons that don’t fully pass
— Bad breath Uber drivers
— Too cool for school bar tenders, idgaf what you’re studying mate
— Members of the travelling community (pikeys)
— People who work (get paid) by charities
— England football fans
— Spouses / partners who seem to think it’s their purpose in life to blunt their other half’s energy


----------



## Male Idiot (Jun 8, 2021)

Niggers, kikes, gypsies, muslims, feminists, trannies, progressives.

Even the stinkiest ugliest fatso contrarian is better company.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Jun 8, 2021)

- Dyed hair (green especially)
- Piercings where they don’t belong (nose, tongue, eyebrow)
- Any weed paraphernalia
- Capeshit references
- Ghetto accent if not black or Latino (you have zero excuse)
- Play too many video games (will probably still be your friend, but won’t take your advice seriously)
- Had a kid too early (20 and under in a first world country)
- Atheism
- Nihilism
- Anarchism
- Basically any one who adopts some “2edgy4me” ideology that is faggy and gay
- Trans
- Man who wears makeup
- Bicyclist who rides on the road (kill yourself)
- Suicidal
- Adult Steven Universe fan
- Adult stan
- YouTuber
- Professional gamer
- Adult Minecraft gamer (you’re probably a pedophile)
- Pedophile


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Jun 9, 2021)

People who claim to be 'fierce' and  the 'i say it your face' crowd
Family bloggers 
Those adult men with a weird obsession for organized crime
Tumblr lingo ('important reminder that...' and the like)
Weirdly dyed hair
MLM 
Stoners


----------



## Smolrolls (Jun 9, 2021)

Talking crap behind people's back is a warning sign, then supporting black lives matter, to paraphrase, "it was only a few bad actors".


----------



## Kujo Jotaro (Jun 10, 2021)

>overweight 
>tattoos
>septum piercing


----------



## Eto (Jun 10, 2021)

- People who make everything queer.
- People who use y'all, especially when they're not from the South.
- People who constantly call for empathy, but display little of it.
-People who make erroneous claims, or make a hyperbole out of it.
- Wiccans.
- Militant atheists.
- Supporters of failed ideologies, ex. Communism, Fascism.


----------



## WalMart (Jun 11, 2021)

- People who don't know how to dress.
- People who care about Star Wars at this point.
- People who don't share the work in social situations. When you invite someone over, you clean house first. When you're a guest at dinner, you offer to help put stuff away. When you're staying with roommates, you take a share of the cleaning, and do it proactively.
- Anti-intellectuals. People who take a snide sort of pride in only appreciating simple pleasures. This means you're an incurious bastard, not some enlightened soul. Trying new things is good for you. I can't be mad at them IRL, but they're no fun.
- People without a sense of humor. Like how blind people process their sense of hearing in a more complex way than seeing folks, humorless people often compensate with an enhanced sense of moralism and self-importance.
- People who lash out at criticism instantaneously without attempting to refute it or understand why it's being given.
- Schizophrenia and Narcissism.
- People who honestly judge by race. There are idiots and geniuses from everywhere. Judge by family, doesn't that just make more sense?
- People who can't imagine situations in the third person. People who can't hear themselves.
- People who exclusively hang out with people more fat/autistic/ugly/stupid/naive than themselves, often in a faux-nurturing "mom/dad friend" way. If you're the smartest person in the room, you're in the wrong room.
- Transgender people, but only the ones who seek body mutilation or hormone therapy. I don't give a fuck if it's just an aesthetic choice, more power to you. But anything past that is basically legalized self harm.
- People who have no social awareness.
- Test tube babies. For some reason, every one I've met has been a deplorable person. Call it a superstition.


----------



## Flea Man Marbles (Jun 11, 2021)

Staring at their smartphone any time they have a minute of free time. I notice this a LOT with co-workers and age doesn't really seem to factor in the equation. I see men and women of all ages do this, from teenagers all the way to 80-year old boomers.
Also, girls - seeing your face glued to your smartphone is a huge turn-off. It makes you look vapid and superficial. Stop it.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Jun 12, 2021)

Fiveish said:


> -Overweight, meaning I never want to hear any talk of discipline or morality, since they can't even manage their body.
> -Eastern European accents, with it getting worse the more I can imagine someone having no forehead and a unibrow. usually prompts an "alright Igor."
> -Poorly groomed or bad facial hair, don't need inputs from a nigga with a faux-man-chu.
> --Subcategory: Men who buy anything along the lines of "manly kits". Beard oil, straight razors, you're not a barber from the 20s.
> ...


If you can't see the advantage of using proper shaving cream (not from a shitty can) and a badger brush I don't know what to tell you. Some of us just have sensitive facial skin.


----------



## Billy Beer (Jun 12, 2021)

Fiveish said:


> -Engage in hypotheticals, meaning you have no ability to think in the abstract and are a low IQ autist.


Depends what you mean?

"Would you rather have 9 testicles or two arseholes" is a fine hypothetical


----------



## Dial M for Misgender (Jun 14, 2021)

*
*


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Jun 14, 2021)

Anyone who talks down to me like a child. It's a common theme with the left and all their cult bullshit lately, they speak to you like you are a simple minded neanderthal who is simply to uneducated to understand why a joke is akin to slavery 2.0. This attitude lets me know before they finish their first sentence that talking to them is a completely pointless endeavor and telling them to shut the fuck up will get to the same destination much faster.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jun 14, 2021)

Kermit Jizz said:


> Anyone who talks down to me like a child. It's a common theme with the left and all their cult bullshit lately, they speak to you like you are a simple minded neanderthal who is simply to uneducated to understand why a joke is akin to slavery 2.0. This attitude lets me know before they finish their first sentence that talking to them is a completely pointless endeavor and telling them to shut the fuck up will get to the same destination much faster.



This is made equally frustrating when you learn that the most condescending lefties don't actually know a single fucking practical skill. Their education was being told that everyone but niggers and fags need to be put to death in college.

The can't lay down a tile floor, fix an air conditioner, change the oil in their car, set up a speaker system, or even hold their shit together long enough to make it through a shift at Arby's. They're useless.


----------



## Lina Colorado (Jun 14, 2021)

When they use pronouns like "they".
When they watch the news and parrot everything they hear on there.
When they have been divorced several times (and no abuse involved.)
When they have several children from different people and they are not even looking after them.


----------



## Spooky Doot Skelly (Jun 14, 2021)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> Right off the bat if you cannot speak English properly IRL, and your accent clearly betrays you as a native English Speaker, I'm disregarding whatever you have to say. It's not hard to follow the basic rules of grammar, nor is it hard to phrase what you want to say clearly and concisely, if you put half a second of thought into it. It results from speeding ahead and tripping over yourself, especially with "um," "like," "y'know," mutilating the basics of subject-verb agreement, noun-adjective agreement, and the syntax needed to get your point across. For all I care if you haven't thought out what you're going to say such that you avoid these mistakes, then whatever shit you're spewing is probably not worth my time.
> 
> T. Native Gaelic Speaker that had to learn all of this twice over. You can do it at least once.


if you focused this much on retarded grammar rules and constructs your accent probably sucks, which is honestly worse when trying to communicate with people. 

if someone has no chin I'll probably be wary of them, other than that most people are pretty cool.


----------



## Justin d Tipp (Jun 15, 2021)

Native English speakers over the age of 18 who flagrantly abuse plural possessives. 

I can tolerate foreigners, younger children, or people with brain injuries making mistakes because English has several oddball rules:

too, to, two
their, they're, there

I'm _not_ taking about plural exceptions:

Deer vs deers
Shrimp vs shrimps

I'm _not_ taking about misusing:

It's, its, itself, itself's 

I'm _not_ taking about misusing plural or possessive in *any* cases in words that end with the letter 'S.' Everybody makes that mistake from time to time: 

Alexis, Alexis's, Alexis's vs Alexi's
or even...
Travis, Travis's, Travis's vs Travi's

I'm talking about adding an apostrophe 'S' where there is none: 

*I went to Walmart's to pick up a gallon of milk. *

Speech of this caliber displays willful disregard of all syntactical reasoning, logic, or any kind of common decency. Not only that, it shows a warm embrace of ignorance. Not just a casual fling or a one night stand; But, a sensual, intimate lifelong, partnership. A relationship with which one proudly, unashamedly, self-identifies.


----------



## Luminous47 (Jun 15, 2021)

People who type like Tyler Bowie(https://kiwifarms.net/threads/tyler...mouse000024-mickeythedisneyfan01.51692/page-4) or Type Like This Because They Are Special!

You get what I mean...


----------



## Gar For Archer (Jun 15, 2021)

Posting on the Kiwi Farms is a pretty big red flag for me ngl


----------



## ClownBrew (Jun 15, 2021)

boomers who put those circle-shaped frames around their profile pics with text announcing that they were vaccinated on the NHS and they're saving lives

am not even an anti vaxxer...I just can't take virtue narcissists even half seriously


----------



## mintjulep (Jun 16, 2021)

LGBTQLEDTVQ, vegetarian, identifies with a political party, LOUD.


----------



## Julie Newmar (Jun 17, 2021)

When they wear those stupid corny tshirts with “sarcastic” sayings that have the subtlety of a brick. Some examples:
“I May Seem Cool, But In My Head I’ve Killed You Three Times Already”
“Of Course I Talk To Myself... Sometimes I Need To Ask An Expert!”
“Sarcasm- One Of The Many Services I Offer”
to name a few. I don’t mind corny humor. I don’t mind sarcasm. But goddammit if the font on your Hanes Beefy Tee is visually nudge-nudge-wink-wink-doyageddit??-ing me, I completely lose the ability to relate.


----------



## ProtonMailMan (Jun 17, 2021)

Flea Man Marbles said:


> Staring at their smartphone any time they have a minute of free time. I notice this a LOT with co-workers and age doesn't really seem to factor in the equation. I see men and women of all ages do this, from teenagers all the way to 80-year old boomers.
> Also, girls - seeing your face glued to your smartphone is a huge turn-off. It makes you look vapid and superficial. Stop it.


O/T ALERT

Returned to a "flip phone" in late '12 and never looked back.

"Smart" phones are for dumb people.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jun 17, 2021)

I can understand the sentiment. If someone is talking about discipline but they can’t stop stuffing their face it can be infuriating. It can also be hard to think if someone smells like garbage.

That being said, I don’t disregard what anyone says because _even if_ it’s not correct, it often reveals something useful about themselves. You never know when someone can do you a solid or be of help. So, it’s useful to know what a person thinks, believes, and how they behave so you can approach them as diplomatically as possible. Sure, there are people who disgust me, primarily individuals whose only identity revolves around something tribal like a particular sports team, politics, or consumerism. Personally, I prefer well rounded and traveled individuals who have lots of interests and don’t have a black or white view of the world. It’s not that I hate politics or fandoms but I dislike people whose only identity is a singular political view or interest, and they paint their whole world via that singular obsession. However, even if I think someone is saying something batshit insane I’ll listen to them, if for nothing else but to understand where they’re coming from or for the lolz. Knowing what people think about the world is useful even if their conclusions are completely wrong. I’m not bothered by people being dumb and I don’t get fussy about being wrong myself. Furthermore, people like to be listened to. Most of the battle of getting someone to like you is to show interest in what they have to say. I’m not saying it’s best to be a Machiavellian prick, people can often tell when you’re insincere, but I think it’s foolish to burn bridges needlessly. It isn’t that hard, just actively listen, swallow your pride and/or disgust, and ask questions to guide them along. This is especially true of autists who are intelligent but don’t realize they still have an emotional need to socialize.

I am also under the assumption that I don’t know everything and every person I talk to knows more about something than I do. It could be something professional like plumbing or sales, or it could be information about a state, city, or country I’ve never been to. In the end, I try to learn something useful from everyone I interact with because you never know when or what they say can be useful.


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Jun 17, 2021)

Anime avatars.


----------



## Mnutu (Jun 18, 2021)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> I can understand the sentiment. If someone is talking about discipline but they can’t stop stuffing their face it can be infuriating. It can also be hard to think if someone smells like garbage.
> 
> That being said, I don’t disregard what anyone says because _even if_ it’s not correct, it often reveals something useful about themselves. You never know when someone can do you a solid or be of help. So, it’s useful to know what a person thinks, believes, and how they behave so you can approach them as diplomatically as possible. Sure, there are people who disgust me, primarily individuals whose only identity revolves around something tribal like a particular sports team, politics, or consumerism. Personally, I prefer well rounded and traveled individuals who have lots of interests and don’t have a black or white view of the world. It’s not that I hate politics or fandoms but I dislike people whose only identity is a singular political view or interest, and they paint their whole world via that singular obsession. However, even if I think someone is saying something batshit insane I’ll listen to them, if for nothing else but to understand where they’re coming from or for the lolz. Knowing what people think about the world is useful even if their conclusions are completely wrong. I’m not bothered by people being dumb and I don’t get fussy about being wrong myself. Furthermore, people like to be listened to. Most of the battle of getting someone to like you is to show interest in what they have to say. I’m not saying it’s best to be a Machiavellian prick, people can often tell when you’re insincere, but I think it’s foolish to burn bridges needlessly. It isn’t that hard, just actively listen, swallow your pride and/or disgust, and ask questions to guide them along. This is especially true of autists who are intelligent but don’t realize they still have an emotional need to socialize.
> 
> I am also under the assumption that I don’t know everything and every person I talk to knows more about something than I do. It could be something professional like plumbing or sales, or it could be information about a state, city, or country I’ve never been to. In the end, I try to learn something useful from everyone I interact with because you never know when or what they say can be useful.


Garrulousness.


----------



## asparaghost (Jun 23, 2021)

Anyone wearing videogame shirts or this.


----------



## interrobangings (Jun 25, 2021)

Lots of stuff, but the worst one is people who smell bad and certainly have the means to control it. I have a really sensitive nose and it makes me fucking gag when someone goes into public smelling like shit.
Some things are forgivable, say your job is labour-intesive and you're picking up a few things after work? Sure, whatever.
And the handful of really rare medical cases where your sweat smells like rotten fish. It's sad and my heart goes out to them.
I'm talking about the gross motherfuckers who leave their homes smelling like BO and shit. Put on the goddamn deodorant, stop assaulting everyone around you with your rank fucking stank.
People who also don't do it for "cultural reasons" can get fucked too. If your culture is fine with smelling like dogshit 24/7, it's probably a garbage one.


----------



## kadoink (Jun 25, 2021)

Whenever they're gonna make a point and start it with "as a ___". Thats an automatic disregard for me.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Jun 25, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> The election was stolen!!1!
> Qnuts
> Trumpists
> Bro type dudes who are literal misogynists
> ...


DONALD TRUMP IS YOUR PRESIDENT AND IT IS OK TO BE RACIST


----------



## Mexican_Wizard_711 (Jun 25, 2021)

Alright let me get my list:
Troons - can't stand being around these failed abominations
Ghetto Blacks - retards that bring their entire community down
Redditors - the least I need right now is some soyboy posting about basic bitch takes on politics
Feminists - misandrist landwhales enough said
Jehovah's Witnesses - stop bothering me, I'm trying play my PS3
Drug Junkies - smelly folk that haven't showered in days

Also I'm disregard anyone if they use the following words in everyday vocabulary

Dope-Ass
White Privilege
Anti-Racism
Incel
Sexist
Lit
Transphobic
ACAB
Capitalism
 Critical Race Theory
Grass (Weed)
Trans Rights
Colonizer
White People
Meme Language


----------



## interrobangings (Jun 25, 2021)

Mexican_Wizard_711 said:


> Grass (Weed)


Nooooooooooo!


----------



## Haint (Jul 3, 2021)

If they have more money than brains. Wealth cant buy class either.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Jul 4, 2021)

Any time soneone makes up a stupid nickname for someone they don't like.  I don't like Trump either, but calling him "drumpf" is stupid and you should feel stupid.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Jul 4, 2021)

Fiveish said:


> -Overweight, meaning I never want to hear any talk of discipline or morality, since they can't even manage their body.
> -Eastern European accents, with it getting worse the more I can imagine someone having no forehead and a unibrow. usually prompts an "alright Igor."
> -Poorly groomed or bad facial hair, don't need inputs from a nigga with a faux-man-chu.
> --Subcategory: Men who buy anything along the lines of "manly kits". Beard oil, straight razors, you're not a barber from the 20s.
> ...


• Anyone who lists 90% of that shit 

• People who aren't conservative

• "Conservatives" who cuck to liberal culture (pronouns in their bio, pro-BLM, etc)

• Faggots

That's about it.


----------



## EpicGamerMoment (Jul 4, 2021)

-British accents
- People who seem to be incapable of answering questions or responding to someone without inserting some witty/snarky remark or passive aggressive insult.


----------



## johnsinslot (Jul 4, 2021)

~ Gays who make it their entire personality, i.e “I’m gay and proud!!”, or anything along those lines labeled clothing, gays who can’t go 2 seconds without making it about their sexuality, gays who have to constantly make something about the fact they’re gay.
Basically all gays via this spectrum.
~ Overly fat people, like the plain “why tf are you allowed to be that fat, shouldn’t they euthanize you?” Fat people who take up two chairs, or just reek of fat people smells.
~ Basically refer to 1st point, but for Politics instead.
~ Any sort of transsexual at all, unless given a reason to believe they’re different, they’re trouble just in nature of their “identity.”
~ Neckbeards, they usually stink.
~ White people who whatever that word is with acting guilty as fuck, and crying about how as a white person they’re shit bc of historic actions a century or more about. Idk what the term is for it, virtue signaling maybe?


----------



## Captain Syrup (Jul 12, 2021)

Men who talk loud in public.

You got your type 1: Starbucks guy trying to impress ladies with worldly knowledge.  Type 2 is an older fella who wants to be John Jacob Jingleheimer Schmidt. Schmoozes around laundromats and tries to befriend everybody.


----------



## Torque Wheeler (Sep 5, 2021)

Anyone who tries to tell me about how hard it was for them to build their gaming PC. It's not hard, you can actually do it in an afternoon. You've just never accomplished anything significant.

Also, people who try to add me to discord after meeting them. Maybe I just can't take friendly gestures well, but I think it's pretty autistic to talk about video games in public. Let me get a few beers in them I listen to you talk about how awesome the "meet n fuck" trilogy is and how the third game was a return to form for the genre, or whatever people like to play now


----------



## Tree (Sep 5, 2021)

Libertarian tendencies.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Sep 6, 2021)

When I find out that someone only adopted a belief or joined a movement for personal validation. Also, when a person reveals they're a bandwagoner. If you believe something because it's popular or a celebrity, politician, party, or movement told you to believe in it, then you're a fucking moron and I can't take you seriously.


----------



## emptyblu (Sep 13, 2021)

Pushovers, people pleasers, moral preachers and just people who try too hard to be “nice” in general.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Sep 13, 2021)

Cactus Wings said:


> People who go into conversations with a list of demands, whether that's pronouns or whatever special consideration.


This is the biggest for me.  Why must I talk to someone extra specially?  I give basic respect to everyone - but why must I give you extra without earning it?   It usually means holding the conversation hostage and being in power for the person demanding it, meaning I ain't getting the same respect they are from me.  Fuck you.

Most things are actions rather than "this person is different than me".  Race, sex, secuality, etc don't matter.  Life style choices are not what I care for.  I'll take a crackhead's advice on what dealers to hit up but not on much else.  I'd take a polyamorus person's advice on relationships with the same grain of salt as I would a middle schooler.  Almost all communist I just disregard on principle but that's from hatred of them due to antifa and shitting up my hobbies.  If they had a degree in horticulture I'd probably take their advice on gardening.


----------



## stupid orc (Sep 13, 2021)

every judgemental retard posting in this thread


----------



## Grub (Sep 13, 2021)

People who...

Are stereotypes...

who regurgitate all the dumbshit they hear and lack any opinion of their own

are actually retarded...like if you babble about having some mental condition...just fuck whatever you have to say.

Are faggots, incels, trannies or other evolutionary dead ends.

Can't do basic highschool math...fuck off, you're no better than animals if you can't handle scale, algebra and basic arithmetic. Your opinion means nothing.

Can't look after themselves, if you have to make an excuse as to why your life is shit and you're useless...it's your fault.


----------



## CrystalRoserade (Sep 13, 2021)

If someone comes swinging in to defend something a group would obviously be uncomfortable with (for instance, childhood sexual assault survivors being uncomfortable with Cuties), I'm just gonna assume they're a jackass and therefore ignore any further takes they have. Also, intentionally hanging around with minors online despite claiming to hate minors.


----------



## Cool Username (Sep 14, 2021)

-People who look like and have the accent from those nigger countries around mine
-Women with bob cuts and very short bangs. They're usually feminists and sluts
-Women who don't wear a bra in public. They're just attention whores... except for old, poor or mentally ill women.
-Parents with more than three children. 3 kids is kind of okay, but if you have more then you're a nigger.
-Niggers (lol)
-Men with extremely loud motorcycles. They should all be burned alive and die... in minecraft


----------



## Formica Sample (Sep 26, 2021)

Any 20-something white girl who gets a neon-colored wheelchair and covers it in stupid shit, like ribbons, bows, or glittery streamers. Old ladies who decorate their chairs? That's pretty cute, especially holiday-themed decorations. But if you have a chair from Ki Mobility, a “get shit done” wheelchair, but it still has the anti-tippers on, and you cover it in shit that's going to get caught on doorknobs and chair arms? Get that performative shit away from me.
People who don't realize how good they have it. And, if you explain why they have it so good, they refuse to accept it. “We live in a culture of systemic rape and oppression!” You're not one of the WWII era Comfort Women living under the Japanese Empire. Cut the drama. “We live in a fatphobic society! You have thin privilege!” And you have the privilege to live in a country where food is so plentiful, so cheap, so easily accessible, and comes in such a wide variety that you can literally eat yourself to death.
Any parent who weaponizes their child(ren) against the other parent, especially during nasty divorces. Additionally, mothers who use the threat of divorce and taking the kids to control their husband.
People who constantly bitch about the state of their life, but absolutely refuse to take any steps to change it. Overweight? Unless you have a physical disability or are going through a legitimately tough time, put down the fork, get off your ass, and do something about it. ADHD, depression, or anxiety? Delete your social media, delete the mindless games off your phone, get off your computer, and go outside. No one is going to fix your life for you. You don't have to turn your life around overnight, but for fuck's sake, at least _try_.
Related to the above point, people who use their mental health as an excuse for _everything_, like why they have awful hygiene. If your husband or wife just died, then yeah, I can understand you not caring how greasy your hair is. I'll even admit that temporarily shirking your responsibilities due to mental illness can be an acceptable excuse _sometimes_. But it's every damn day with some of these people, and they'll post on Reddit looking for asspats, because they managed to brush their teeth that morning.
Troons, unless they prove themselves to be semi-reasonable trannies, like Rose of Dawn, Iron Liz, or Sophia Narwitz. A few aren't completely irredeemable. Just take a look at @CammieDoxGirl's thread. I've never personally witnessed a cow do a 180 like that, and she's shown herself to be pretty cool. At the very least, she's been really polite. But she's a huge exception, and my automatic reaction is still to stay away from the rest.
Anyone who says shit like, “Lazy is a word used to shame us into capitalist productivity!” Yes, NEETs who leech off hardworking individuals should be shamed. I know people who have destroyed their bodies through decades of hard, manual labor in order to provide for their families. Why should their tax dollars go to some lazy NEET whose only real disability is laziness? The hard workers are the ones who deserve to have their surgeries funded, unlike people who demand SRS on someone else's dime. No, SRS is not a necessary surgery, and you'll never convince me otherwise. But having a knee or hip replacement _is _an essential surgery, if you want to retain the ability to walk.
Social media "influencers"
Anyone that abuses those who work in the service industry, or anyone who looks down on minimum wage workers.
Anyone who put their entire life on social media. (Bonus points if they get doxed because of it.)
People who post constant “inspiration porn.”
Male feminists
Self-proclaimed empaths
People who spend money on dumb shit, then beg for donations online to pay for necessities
Anyone who calls themselves shit like a "bi lesbian"
Munchies


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Sep 26, 2021)

Not being me.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 26, 2021)

I don't know how to describe it but...

"Californianisms" is the best way to describe it. You can be a far-right, far-left, or centrist nutjob, but if you display those charactaristics I just think you're a dishonest elitist.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 26, 2021)

Every other word they use is "Like"

Ebonics

Any use of the retarded phrase "Personal Truth" or any variation that rejects that inviolable absolutes are possible.

Black/White dichotomous speech unless the actual subject being discussed is truly binary in nature.

"I did my research" if they don't have a a Master's of PhD in the subject they are discussing. No, you didn't research jack shit. you looked shit up. I know "I looked shit up" doesn't sound as good as "I did my research" but actual research, a meta-analysis, or literature review are nothing like what you believe they are.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Sep 26, 2021)

Women who don't give me their phone numbers.
Women who refuse to have coffee with me.
Women when they start speaking.
Women.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Sep 26, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> I don't know how to describe it but...
> 
> "Californianisms" is the best way to describe it. You can be a far-right, far-left, or centrist nutjob, but if you display those charactaristics I just think you're a dishonest elitist.


Can you describe what a "Californiansim" actually is? I think I know what you are talking about but I want to hear from your own words.


----------



## Mary Lee Harvey Walsh (Sep 26, 2021)

Anyone who claims to be nonbinary or outside of the gender binary or some kind of genderspecial. I am not going to take you seriously at all.

Any woman who claims to be bisexual. 99% of the time, it's straight women who may have looked at a picture of a girl and thought " she is good looking" and they suddenly decide they are bisexual and have to remind everyone constantly. Also, if you are in a monogamous marriage with a man, I do not want to hear about your bisexuality at all. It should not matter. Period. Theoretically, you marry someone wanting to spend the rest of your life with them, so the fact that you might be attracted to women should not matter at all. And yet they still have to remind you constantly.

Any men with thick Indian accents. I work in the tech industry and I am so tired of recruitment calls from them. I cannot understand them over the phone.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 26, 2021)

leedleleedleleedleleee said:


> yelling


Lol, I do that.


Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> speeding ahead and tripping over yourself, especially with "um," "like," "y'know," mutilating the basics of subject-verb agreement, noun-adjective agreement, and the syntax needed to get your point across


Lol, I do that.


Legoshi said:


> Men who cannot dress to save their lives (at all) try to break fashion norms


Lol, I do that.


artilleryfroth said:


> Anyone who yells “whoooo” at live events.


Lol, I do that.


artilleryfroth said:


> People who loudly sing along at music performances.


Lol, I do that.


The ghost of Babs said:


> — People who listen to pod casts, they’re all shit. Annoying white dweebs talking over each other for AN HOUR, no thanks


Lol, I do that.


The ghost of Babs said:


> — Anyone who leaves voicemails, it’s not the fucking 90s


Lol, I do that.


The ghost of Babs said:


> — People who use mayonnaise in their food


Lol, I do that.


The ghost of Babs said:


> — People who don’t ever drink alcohol


Lol, alcohol is for faggots.  Smoke weed instead.


Flea Man Marbles said:


> Staring at their smartphone any time they have a minute of free time.


Lol, I do that.


Retired Junta Member said:


> People who claim to be 'fierce' and  the 'i say it your face' crowd


Lol, I do that.


Retired Junta Member said:


> Stoners


Lol, I do that.


Gig Bucking Fun said:


> - Play too many video games (will probably still be your friend, but won’t take your advice seriously)


Lol, I do that.


asparaghost said:


> Anyone wearing videogame shirts


Lol, I do that.


JektheDumbass said:


> Any time soneone makes up a stupid nickname for someone they don't like.


Lol, I do that.


Tree said:


> Libertarian tendencies.


Lol, I do that.


JamesFargo said:


> Men who talk loud in public.


Lol, I do that.


----------



## ABE LINN COHN (Oct 11, 2021)

People who speak in a saccharine sweet sugar coated way, especially online. See: reddit.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Oct 11, 2021)

- Using terms like "latinx" or "mx"
- muh pronouns
- saying "they them" or something else retarded when it's very obvious they're a woman


----------



## Yuri_ (Oct 11, 2021)

"ya'll folks" has irked me pretty bad in recent years. twitter shitlibs have globbed onto it nauseatingly hard


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Oct 13, 2021)

A new one for me: Anyone who starts a post or reply with the word "So". 9 times out of 10 the next few words will be straight guano.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Oct 17, 2021)

So I immediately disregard any Al Bhed.


----------



## Corndog (Oct 25, 2021)

Slow Vocal Fry.


----------



## Obama's right testicle (Oct 25, 2021)

- Pronouns, I don't know why are you getting uncomfortable over someone just not calling you the right thing on the internet
- Some stupid ass gender like demigirl n shit, wasn't like 7 sexualities enough?
- Obsessed with astrology or crystal healing, or just these mystical stupid stuff. Like hell they gonna murder some guy because he was an aquarius
- People who aren't willing to change their mind, they just get endless support and blindly protected by their lovely-dovely nerd community
- Stans, bunch of kids probably got obsessed over some extreme alt devotees of a fictional/real character. Seriously what the fuck is wrong with them?
- Furries, none of them is normal anyways
- People who say "Howdy", can't trust them
- "Weebs" get some professional help and please dont wear an ahegao face hoodie in public
- Censor stupid words and explain why it should be censored for their own sake because they're so weak to the point they couldn't fucking read the word, boo hoo.


----------



## CiaphasCain (Oct 25, 2021)

Women who expect you to listen to everything they say while clearly showing that they don't care about what you have to say.


----------



## spinch (Oct 25, 2021)

-indian accents make me wanna blow my brains out
-anyone with a heavily modified 2015-or-newer car, leave it to the japanese shitboxes
-anyone unironically into cape shit or fast and furious
-"pansexual" "demi-gender" "demi-sexual" 
-anyone who needs content warnings or trigger warnings for something other than rape or extreme NSFL gore


----------



## DJ Grelle (Oct 27, 2021)

Having a kiwifarms account


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker (Oct 27, 2021)

> Pronouns, I don't know why are you getting uncomfortable over someone just not calling you the right thing on the internet


I think that it's a good thing they write pronous in the bio and everywhere else. It's like a "BIOHAZARD" sign, a clear warning not to engage.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 27, 2021)

They have a Gfuel sponsorship. All that lead and mildly radioactive trace element ingestion makes you retarded. Also if they shill some mobile game like Raid Shadow legends.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Oct 27, 2021)

If they post in this subforum, their opinions automatically go in the trash.


----------



## Xarpho (Oct 27, 2021)

By "disregard", I'm going to translate that as "red flag". Anyone with the features below is not an inherently bad person but it sure does start out on the wrong foot.

This also applies exclusively to IRL people, not the Internet.

General
- Visible tattoos of any type
--Exceptions apply, like Marine tattoos
- Any sorts of visible piercing beyond the ears
- Homeless people who approach me. If you're just chilling on a bench and not panhandling, I'm actually more likely to give you one of the snacks I keep in my car.
- Pronouns in a bio or as an email footer. 
- Pitbull apologists.
- Vegans.
- Tesla owners. At the very least, you're wealthy and think you're too good for gas stations like the commoners.
- Complaining how bad social media is but too cucked/addicted to quit it
- People who don't tip in pizza delivery, or ask for change back at the door
- Cyclists.
--Not all of them but a high percentage of them. You know the type, thinks they're above the law, rides in the wrong side of road, rides in packs, rides in the middle of the road and refuses to let others pass, kamikazes through stoplights.
- More than 3 kids (twins/triplets not included) and not part of some sort of religious culture (Amish, Mormons, etc.)
- Vaccine pride. I got the COVID vaccine and this year's flu shot, I'm not morally superior or show off that needles went into my arm.
- People who claim to be Christian but will simp for/cuck for/follow whatever liberal causes is popular at the time. This includes using the language "they" want to you to use.
- People who hate "COVID" but are too dumb/cucked to admit that it's the government's fault for shutting everything down and making life miserable
- "We live in the best of times" apologists

Women-related
- Vocal fry
- Any sort of "SJW" haircut or hair style, including the half-shaved look, purple or cyan in any capacity, the mold-colored highlights
- Excessive makeup that looks and feels like a powdered donut
- Fat women. There's always, _always_ a problem, either they're massive sluts, raging SJWs/feminists, or into really weird shit. There isn't a "fun/funny fat guy" equivalent for women.
- Being offended on behalf of another group (this is almost exclusively women).

Ethnicity-related
- Painted-on eyebrows
--In general, just shaved eyebrows of any type
- Wearing showercaps (or showercap-style hats) in public, only ghetto-tier black women do this, any black woman who has an ounce of self-respect doesn't wear one
- Mixed-race couples

Vernacular-related (non-ironic)
- Anyone who unironically refers to the events of January 6, 2021 as an "insurrection"
- "Latinx"
- "Y'all" if you are not from the South (basically any state that was part of the CSA, Virginia excluded)
- A whole host of other words and talking points that I'm sure you've heard of already

LGBT-related
- Anyone who claims to be non-binary
- Anyone who is out and proud to be transgender, especially if they don't look the part.

Clothing
- Wearing any sort of clothing that denotes loyalty to a particular candidate. This isn't a political rally, fuck off.
- For women--wearing leggings/yoga pants if you are too fat to do so. The terms "sausage casing" shouldn't come to mind and don't show your entire ass either. (Even if it looks good, probably a thot).

This is about it for now, may add to it later



mario if smoke weed said:


> I automatically hate and disregard anyone who acts smug, supports dumb shit like BLM/Antifa, has loud obnoxious hair/clothing, says shit like "microaggression" or "microbrewery", hates white people for being white...



Microbreweries are a real thing though, it's a small-scale facility with a few tanks rather than big industrial facilities. Microbrewery snobbery is real though.


----------



## Burned CDs (Oct 27, 2021)

Most of the shit i see on Facebook. It's become a retarded comic book.


----------



## ClownBrew (Oct 27, 2021)

ebonics
vocal fry
Br*tish "twee" crap
gay men using the Real Housewives tone


----------



## Balthier (Oct 28, 2021)

-Chewing with your mouth open.
-Overly (loudly) conversational with strangers. I don't need to know the life story of someone I'm standing in line with at the grocery store.
-Wearing MCU apparel.
-Pronouns in bio.
-Soccer fan.
-Saying "y'all" if you're not Southern. Also, white people who say shit like "black folks".
-Doctor Who fans.
-Being English.


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 28, 2021)

what's vocal fry? Is this a new internet term that someone has come up with?


----------



## Rupert Bear (Oct 28, 2021)

Autistic people. Man can't we just send them back to tard houses from birth like we did decades ago


----------



## Bonesjones (Oct 28, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> what's vocal fry? Is this a new internet term that someone has come up with?


That throaty reverb sound someone makes when they are fucking stupid


----------



## Aussie_Autizzy (Oct 28, 2021)

If they are ugly. 

I'd hate to be an ugly chick. Your life is worthless.

*hugs penis tightly*


----------



## Pargon (Oct 28, 2021)

Professionally, a dumbass email signature. If you’ve got some bullshit in four different fonts and eight different colors I’m making you wait at least a week for whatever you’re asking me. Fix your shit so it doesn’t look like a scene girl from 2008 made it.

Personally, trying too hard to get me to socialize or accept something nice you’re trying to do for me. Offering twice is fine (“are you sure you don’t want lunch?”). Beyond that and you’re either after something else other than my company (which is shit anyway and you should it want it) or you’re someone who thinks that all human beings are social animals and there couldn’t possibly be any who are more poorly wired than a Section 8 fuse panel.


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker (Oct 29, 2021)

> -Chewing with your mouth open.


That shit should be a criminalized, like you did it, take your 30 lashes.


----------



## Xenomorph (Oct 29, 2021)

Coomers - Not everything on earth has be talked about in a sexual manner. Seek help.
Third wave Feminism - I mean I dont need to explain that.
People who make everything political even when the subject matter has nothing to do with it.
Puns- it's such Reddit-tier shit.
Lesbians who act like they are in some exclusive club and get assmad when some says they are Bisexual but then try and preach acceptance.
Ugly fat dykes.
Mouthbreathers
Social media in general.
People  enamored with buying the latest iphones like the drone they are
People who actually get into console war arguments.
Did I say Dykes? Dykes.
Fattys.
Passive aggressive assholes should get the rope.
Anyone who acts and reinforces a stereotype.


----------



## Drdinnermint (Oct 29, 2021)

Being a fan of those Brit cunts morrissey or Stewart Lee.


----------



## Seventh Star (Oct 31, 2021)

Obnoxious homos.
Intellectual dishonesty.
Smugness.
Liking Radiohead.
Not being able to tolerate edgy jokes.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Oct 31, 2021)

Ask for ‘preferred’ pronouns.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Oct 31, 2021)

Cucks.
People who knee-jerk support anything Progressive without considering whether or not it's actually good for society.
Anyone with bourgeoisie opinions (Aka: people who support black rioters without being willing to sacrifice their own house or business to the mob.)
Women who jeopardize their financial future for the sake of having a perfect "dream wedding."
Spendthrifts who judge others for being cautious with their money.
LGBT'ers or religious/political nuts who allow the thing they're obsessed with to erase their personality and distinctiveness.
Fat neckbeards who give themselves cringy nicknames like "The Chippa." Double points if they're trying to trade a perfectly good job for a career in "podcasting."
People who knee-jerk think that new things are automatically better than old things. Or that Progress can only increase as a function of time.
People who believe they're on "the Right Side of History". Double Points if they treat it like a religious standard despite not believing in a God.


----------



## moonman1488 (Oct 31, 2021)

- anyone who has posted in this gay ass thread


----------



## Rungle (Nov 2, 2021)

It might be stupid but having an autism stare thousand year stare is one of them.


----------



## Ingmar Aspergman (Nov 22, 2021)

-if they’re named Joel
-overly emphatic
-ALL caping specific WORDS for EMPHASIS 
-reaction GIFs


----------



## Bezmenov (Nov 22, 2021)

*People who ask questions that are easily searchable online.*

I mean this as it pertains to online conversation, if I'm in an online chat or having a one on one conversation with you and you ask something like "what time is it in Dubai right now?" - you're literally making me go google it and do the work that you could easily do yourself for absolutely _no fucking reason_ except to be a fucking idiot, and I immediately think less of you as a person because of it.


----------



## SomeDingus (Nov 23, 2021)

-People who have a laundry list in this thread
-Trannies


----------



## player#21498112 (Nov 23, 2021)

if they have a weird energy (aggression usually)


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 23, 2021)

If they're narcissistic, humorless, and/or are complete cunts


----------



## Marley Rathbone (Nov 23, 2021)

Usually it's any sort of purple or pink in their hair


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Nov 25, 2021)

Nothing really.  Not only does every person have at least one interesting story but you could turn almost everything into a negative if you really try to, which means what you're actually going to turn into a negative (for taking someone seriously) are things emanating from your own experiences and possibly projections.

Obvious examples would be like say sociopathic murderers , habitual liars, religious hypocrites. repulsive gossipers.
There's no need to disregard any of these, they can/could all be interesting to examine, poke at and engage.

Many here mention things like fat people with no self control talking about self-control related things.
I mean just because they completely lack self awareness doesn't mean that they don't have insight into them.
And whose to say they do lack self awareness.  Well probably you, if you disregard them instantly.


I guess if the question is more "who can't you stand" then that list would be pretty huge.
Mainly though derivatives/variations of people who overvalue their own importance, snake oil peddlers and charmers, "people who are rational" or "open to new ideas" but are actually the opposite and people who don't reflect on themselves.




Marley Rathbone said:


> Usually it's any sort of purple or pink in their hair



I was going to add that to my post to end on a light note. But it just doesn't hold water.
Like you have some really annoying spergs who do this for various conflicting reasons. The pink/purple hair becomes a way to identify their hypocrisy of say not wanting to be objectified but certainly wanting attention. 

But then you just have some awesome punks and people in the rave scene who are just awesome delinquents to hang out with.  OKay now the rave scene is mainstream but back when it was underground it was pretty sick. 
Chicks with an attitude like the 5th element or TankGirl.


----------



## Full Body Terfgasm (Nov 25, 2021)

People who never show uncertainty, people who think they are always right.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 25, 2021)

I guess my answer to this has changed over time.  I had a lot more empathy for others in my earlier life.  I cared about the opinions of others, the feelings of others, and tried my best to show respect toward anyone in my life that I came across until the moment they showed themselves to be unworthy of that respect.  The old me wouldn't have disregarded anyone out-of-hand.

These days, though, I disregard anyone who isn't one of the few people on this Earth I care about, and I can count those folks on one hand with fingers left over.  As for everyone else I come across in my life these days, I wouldn't piss in their mouths if their teeth were on fire.


----------



## Rapechu (Nov 25, 2021)

What makes me disregard someone is if they are a soyboy. You can tell by looking at them if a person has opinions worth hearing.


----------



## WowThatsNew (Nov 26, 2021)

People with Picrew profile pictures can get in the bin.
People who have a pride flag of any sort displayed anywhere.


----------



## unsafe (Nov 27, 2021)

I disregard those who immediately dislike/loathe someone due to physical traits. Not a big fan of that. If you're shallow enough to completely disregard a human being's value because of weight, skin color, attractiveness, etc. then I'd rather not be associated with you. You'd be surprised how many dark-skinned people or turbofatties are actually interesting people. My rule of thumb is to have at least two conversations with someone before I decide I dislike them.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 27, 2021)

unsafe said:


> I disregard those who immediately dislike/loathe someone due to physical traits. Not a big fan of that. If you're shallow enough to completely disregard a human being's value because of weight, skin color, attractiveness, etc. then I'd rather not be associated with you. You'd be surprised how many dark-skinned people or turbofatties are actually interesting people. My rule of thumb is to have at least two conversations with someone before I decide I dislike them.


Being fat is a choice. If you’re a fatty, it tells me you have no self control, are lazy and apathetic, have no pride in yourself but are entitled enough to demand others call you stunning and beautiful for poor life choices. Fat people also really stink bad, and poor hygiene is a major turnoff.


----------



## ditto (Nov 27, 2021)

Tattoos.


----------



## unsafe (Nov 27, 2021)

Nah, you've been on the deathfats subforum too long. Most IRL megafatties I know are genuinely ashamed of their size and have things to offer in spite of it. Some ate themselves into it, others had an accident that left them bedbound for a period of time, others took psych meds that ballooned their weight, etc. But I've never had an IRL fattie act entitled to asspats. Maybe that's an American thing.


----------



## Apis mellifera (Nov 27, 2021)

Being obese/overweight (and not actively making an effort to improve)
    --> All "fat activists" by extension, literally just eat less calories and move more. Simple maths.
Self-label as weeb/japanophile
Atheism
Active twitter/tumblr user, though exceptions are made for people who just use it for artfagging.
    --> Social media addicts in general. Putting that much time, trust, and effort into making a faceless corporation money through viewing their adverts is fucking retarded.
Anyone who still cares about gay/black/female rights in western civilisation.
Being a nigger/wigger/white trash/chav
Fetishising vore, inflation, obesity, and the like. If I have to know about what weird shit gets you off, I reserve the right to stop speaking to you. Keep that shit in the bedroom and on your hard drive.
Porn/hentai addiction
Trannies
Pronouns in bio
Psychiatry/psychologist quacks




unsafe said:


> Nah, you've been on the deathfats subforum too long. Most IRL megafatties I know are genuinely ashamed of their size and have things to offer in spite of it. Some ate themselves into it, others had an accident that left them bedbound for a period of time, others took psych meds that ballooned their weight, etc. But I've never had an IRL fattie act entitled to asspats. Maybe that's an American thing.


Fatasses in major cities are insufferable, whether you're in the UK or the US.  Combining entitlement and social justice, common in more liberal cities, with laziness is a recipe for someone being a major cunt.

ETA: Staying on psych meds is a major cope, I used to be on sedatives, among other nasty meds, that majorly slowed down my metabolism and made me little more than a vegetable because I used to have a habit of not sleeping for days at a time, something to do with low GABA activity or whatever.  Got into powerlifting and never looked back. 

Most psychiatric issues, such as severe OCD, other anxiety disorders, major depression, even bouts of manic psychosis, can be fixed with athleticism.  Fuck psychiatry.


----------

